# 0.48.018 rock lobster test build



## Jim (Mar 27, 2013)

*WARNING: This thread is an archived discussion of an old test build. Download the most recent version of OBS which incorporates these changes and more from https://obsproject.com/download*

This is a new build with a significant number of improvements and changes, would love to have some feedback on it.  The biggest tweaks have been internal, I'm testing out some new optimizations, and testing out 100 nanosecond frame timing code for more accurate frames.  Also added a directx optimization, and some other memory optimizations that should hopefully improve things all around.

Also blurry downscale no more - downscale has been improved, and new filters have been added, bicubic and lanczos, for a much sharper and more detailed downscale.  It removes the blur and increases detail of downscales of down to 2.0.  Also added a few extra downscales as well.

I also attempted to fix a certain issue with audio packets as a workaround for twitch's youtube uploader and transcoders going out of sync.  All audio packets are 100% seamless now.  *I would love to know if twitch's youtube uploader works or not now.*

Also please post if you get increases or decreases to performance if possible.

Please direct all explosions to the nearest vacuum chamber and make sure to visit the local infirmary for injuries incurred.

0.48.018 - Pretty stable - http://sourceforge.net/projects/obsproj ... p/download

 018 - Fixed a text scroll bug
 018 - Fixed some other bug I can't remember..  what the heck was it?
 Split window capture and monitor capture (note: old software capture sources will still work)
 Fixed another audio bug that was causing some stuttering
 Fixed another potential game capture bug
 Other random bug fixes and tweaks
 Put back in "global audio offset"
 Added a "defaults" button to the advanced settings section

Previously on batman:

0.48.013 - 0.48.016

 016 - reverted a little bit of game capture code that might have been unstable
 015 - fixed a few bugs with game capture (might actually cause some issues with some of the code, I may revert some of it)
 015 - fixed issue where audio from devices could become delayed
 014 - fixed a few more audio bugs
 Fixed a few remaining audio bugs
 Fixed bug with FLV files not playing
 Added a "Video Adapter" dropdown selector to the video settings section, can now select the video card to use for OBS (on systems that support it at least)
 Fixed a few really annoying elgato filter crashes
 Updated some translations
 Made the "buffering" option with capture device sources a bit more accurate

0.48.010 - 0.48.012

 012 - fixed another bug with audio that was causing audio to not come in at all for some people or come in incorrectly (again)
 011 - fixed a potential bug with audio not coming in correctly
 Fixed bugs in the audio subsystem, devices that were having audio playback issues (such as the blackmagic) should now play correctly, this also applies to microphones and such as well
 Added a "use buffering" option to devices, it allows you to specify a buffering duration to allow you to delay the device, and will also cause audio/video for the device to be in-sync and play on time.  This is a fix especially for elgato devices and such.
 Other minor bugfixes and such

0.48.007

 Fixed issues with CBR not padding data correctly to make it fully constant bitrate
 Fixed issue with CBR transmissions in general
 Fixed a few minor issues with MP4/FLV files
 Changed some potentially unsafe code around (new circular list class) in an attempt to get rid of a potential memory leak that could be caused by it
 Removed a bad memory leak in devices

0.48.006

 Fixed 64bit game capture problems
 Fixed SC2 scene switcher so ti doesn't break anymore.
 Fixed a minor memory leak but still haven't located the "bad" memory leak if there is one
 Fixed a bug in the first frame related to the frame
 Fixed PSeye devices (I think)
 Changing the allocator back, it should now properly show memory leaks in the log file if any

0.48.003

 Added a new noise gate plugin, courtesy of lucas murray
 Added an optional tray notification icon (configured via general settings) courtesy of foxx1338
 Added bicubic and lanczos downscale filters for sharper and more detailed downscaling
 Added more downscales, such as 1.25, 1.75, 2.5, 2.75
 Attempting a new frame timing technique that is accurate to 100 nanoseconds, should reduce frame jitter
 Added an optimization to the directx pipeline
 Made some nice optimizations throughout the app in general
 Fixed audio data so that all audio segments are seamless, this should hopefully fix the twitch transcoder and youtube upload sync issues, and also made MP4 audio fully seamless as well
 Added a feature to delay video capture device sources
 Fixed a bug where some cursors wouldn't properly display in game capture and win8 capture
 (*Needs verification*) Fixed a bug that caused the app to crash when moving users in teamspeak while streaming
 Added crossbar options to video capture device sources courtesy of paibox
 Tons of other things that I just can't even remember, contributions have been growing and features have been increasing rapidly


----------



## xD4rkFire (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Hey Jim, would it be possible to give a quick rundown on what the settings within the new Microphone Noise Gate do? There doesn't seem to be any documentation about what these settings do.

Microphone Noise Gate
*Attack Time
Hold Time
Release Time*


----------



## Jim (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

I..  actually have no clue, I haven't really spent time looking at it.


----------



## XeiZ (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Its just a simple normal noisegate you can read about those here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noise_gate

_"Noise Gates have a Threshold control to set the level at which the gate will open. More advanced noise gates have more features. The Release sets the amount of time for the gate to go from open to fully closed. A fast release abruptly cuts off the sound once it has fallen below the threshold, a slower release smoothly changes from open to closed, much like a slow fade out. If the release time is too short a click can be heard when the gate re-opens. Release is the most common control to find on a gate, after Threshold.

A noise gate without hysteresis can open and close undesirably with a fluctuating signal. With hysteresis the noise gate does not 'chatter'.
The Attack control sets the time for the gate to change from closed to open, much like a fade-in. The Hold control allows you to define the amount of time the gate will stay open after the signal falls below the threshold. This is useful during short pauses between words or sentences in a speech signal."_


----------



## tHesR5 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

So I'm assuming this overrides 0.473b Test 12


----------



## Joe33345 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Noise Gate works basically the same as Voice Activation on Teamspeak or Ventrilo. It's actually pretty ingenious. I have alot of background noise that gets caught by my camera and I usually have to mute it because of that. This allows me to leave my mic on, talk to fellow viewers, casters and not worry about that Minecraft background noise of the constantly crying Dog and Cat. lol.

Jim. I gotta say man. This is the best release I've ever seen of OBS by far. It is soooo awesome :D! I was testing out BioShock Infinite on Stream and it really was much smoother than it normally was. I was wondering whether this was 30fps or 60fps since I was so used to the frame stutter. It seriously is nothing but awesome.

The capture card delay function will work for my drumming setup very well :D. Now I just need to make sure my camera doesn't go out of sync, but that's for another day. Thanks again man for this awesome program :D! Now all we need is video/audio file playback and I'd bet people would fly over here from XSplit. lol

JoeNumbers


----------



## Affinitii (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

World of Warcraft still cannot be attached to in the 64bit version of OBS. Has been an issue since test 7 or so, error logs don't show anything unusual, but it simply shows a black screen.


----------



## bilehazard (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Other features include data transmitted during Preview/Start a stream. No more gray window when not Previewing/Streaming, Fullscreen preview mode.

I've also noticed that OBS uses about 10%-15% more cpu then Test11.


----------



## Warchamp7 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*



			
				bilehazard said:
			
		

> Other features include data transmitted during Preview/Start a stream.



That's a debug type of thingy that will probably not pop up in the release build


----------



## tHesR5 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

10-15%? That's a lot...



			
				bilehazard said:
			
		

> Other features include data transmitted during Preview/Start a stream. No more gray window when not Previewing/Streaming, Fullscreen preview mode.
> 
> I've also noticed that OBS uses about 10%-15% more cpu then Test11.


----------



## Minituff (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

This is great. Is there a way you could add an option to disable the arrow keys?

I have started using OBS as my primary streaming/recording program. I just have one problem that as far as I know, would be a pretty easy fix. I need a way to disable the arrow keys. I use OBS to record my gameplay, and when I end up using one of the arrow keys in game, it switches the Scene. I looked through the settings and did quite a bit of Googling and it looks like this feature just comes stock in OBS. I am completely in love with this program, but I might not be able to use it because of this one little problem.
Thanks for reading. Any help would be great.


----------



## Warchamp7 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Scenes don't have hotkeys by default, the only way your arrow keys would change the scene is if you set them to do that or if OBS is focused and you last left-clicked on a Scene in the list.

Or something broke really badly.


----------



## Minituff (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*



			
				Warchamp7 said:
			
		

> Scenes don't have hotkeys by default, the only way your arrow keys would change the scene is if you set them to do that or if OBS is focused and you last left-clicked on a Scene in the list.
> 
> Or something broke really badly.




Yeah, I think I figured it out (Sort of). I have my numberpad set to switch my scenes. I went in and disabled all my scene hotkeys, and then pressing the arrow keys did nothing. So the problem is, somehow the numpad keys are linked in a way to the arrow keys, I still dont know why that is though


----------



## Warchamp7 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Was Numlock off? Numpad 8 is technically the Up Arrow key when Numlock is off, etc.


----------



## ball2hi (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Im giving this test build a try. So far from a 10min stream it does feel like it's using 5 - 10% more CPU, but then again I hardly monitor my CPU anymore since I found stability in 480 so I might be wrong. The 10min stream did look like it had better quality and much smoother than before so I'll do some more testing with this.


----------



## Minituff (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*



			
				Warchamp7 said:
			
		

> Was Numlock off? Numpad 8 is technically the Up Arrow key when Numlock is off, etc.



Alright I was able to figure it out. 
It looks like there are "two" settings on the number pad, you can set the hotkeys with the num lock on, and set it again with num lock off. OBS will let you set it if num lock is on or off. So, I just had my hotkeys set under the wrong num lock setting. Where it was able to be affected by the arrow keys. 
I don't know if I was able to explain that right, but the problem is fixed, and I hope this will help anyone else with the same problem as me.

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## Petch (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Oh man I've been waiting for noise gate.

I'll mess around with this build for a few hours on Saturday and edit this post


----------



## ball2hi (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Alright so I did a much longer stream. it seems the stream is much smoother (for 30 FPS?) but lost some quality.


----------



## Warchamp7 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*



			
				Minituff said:
			
		

> Warchamp7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The numpad is basically two sets of keys, that's why they (generally) have two different labels on them. Numlock on makes them numbers, Numlock off makes them their other setting.


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

More CPU?  That's strange, it should be using less CPU, not more.

Also there is no difference in quality, I didn't change anything related to quality


----------



## Joe33345 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

The Quality difference might actually be related to the smoothness Jim. Since it's processing frames smoothly it might actually be rendering more frames than it was before. Thus needing a tad more bitrate to get the same picture quality as before. but the difference would be so minimal it would be close to undetectable. :-\


----------



## bilehazard (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Yeah thats the first thing i checked, im usually at around 20-25% no matter what scene i have open or what im doing, with this new build, i've noticed the usage has jumped up


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

bilehazard - could you open %appdata%\obs\global.ini (paste it into start/run), and in [General], add Allocator=FastAlloc

and then compare the CPU usage again with it in there and not in there?  Make sure to restart the app after saving global.ini


----------



## ball2hi (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

In an attempt to get my quality back, I dropped my FPS from 30 back to 25. The way the frames blend into each other looks so smooth that I can barley notice a difference, and I got my quality back! Thanks for this awesome patch =)


----------



## Syssx (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Again - Guys i don't know how did you made it but software capture now captures games in full screen with no fps drop (I usually have 75fps cause of vsync) 

Here's a video from LoL: http://www.twitch.tv/syssx/b/383326867 As you can see i have ONLY Software Capture and Fullscreen set ingame.

I tried also other games - Tribes ascend, Dead island, Borderlands - All of them worked.

You guys made first software what can capture fullscreen games with desktop capture with no problem (I experienced huge flickering with xsplit)

Also screen of my software capture settings:


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

There may be a bad memory leak somewhere.  If anyone can tell me what circumstances this occurs with, please tell me if possible


----------



## Joe33345 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

yea. upon further inspection of casting. I use around 85% CPU on 720p at 2500 bitrate on Medium Preset and I usually use around 40 - 45% on my i7 2600k :(


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Joe, you're running on medium.  Even if there is a CPU increase, it wouldn't be that much.  I don't even get a CPU increase on my end, I actually get a 3-5% decrease.  So something else is going on here.

Hm, actually I suspect more frames are being encoded, and there probably are.  More frames on average are now being encoded because of adjustments I made to the frame timing code in which frame times are now actually far more accurate.  And for x264 that -would- cause a CPU increase, especially with such a super slow preset.

If that's not the case, then perhaps you can give me two logs of before/after?  I bet you a million bucks your problems go away when you change the preset.  Actually I'm almost certain now that more frames are being encoded, and that the FPS is now actually more accurate than it was before, the app was capturing frames slower before and reporting a higher FPS than it was.  If the %40 CPU increase goes away when you change the preset to veryfast then that actually would prove me correct.

Actually I'm starting to suspect some of the reason for people's issues are indeed because more frames are being encoded.


----------



## Joe33345 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

OH I figured out my problem. It was my fault Jim lol. I kicked OBS onto 1920x1080 on Medium Preset by accident on my morning cast. I went to adjust a source that went outside the window and forgot to change it back XD.

Yea I actually use less CPU. around 30-35% on Medium :O! Might try testing out 720p PC Game Casting on Medium :O!

Thanks again and Joe33345 <-- Supern00b of the day XD

EDIT: Hey Jim. I had an idea that might help out some casters but specifically me. As you know I cast Rock Band alot. Now this version of OBS has really fixed almost all of my sync issues except one. My camera is in sync with my capture card FINALLY but the audio is a bit off. I'd like to delay the audio for the cast but still be able to listen to my capture card audio through my headset, through OBS like I already do. I know if I send the audio to stream only I can delay it but I can't seem to find an option to delay my capture card audio when it's sent out on stream without losing it from my headset.


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

By the way, I finally found that 64bit game capture bug, I'll upload a new version and 64bit games will work again.


----------



## Haliinen (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

I've streamed with the latest test build for a bit, and it works great... Until it crashes, I'll post some logs and dumps so you can take a look! Basically what I did was, streaming from my PS3 with Elgato Game Capture HD with the Elgato added as a global source! The crash happens randomly after at least 20 minutes of streaming I believe, it could probably happen sooner or later though.

Crash log:

```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\users\haliinen\desktop\obs test builds\obs_0_48_003_test\32bit\libx264-130.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: c0000005
Fault address: 70E7D948 (c:\users\haliinen\desktop\obs test builds\obs_0_48_003_test\32bit\libx264-130.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.003b (experimental test build)
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack    EIP      Arg0     Arg1     Arg2     Arg3     Address
0FEFB91C 70E7D948 00E000E0 00E000E0 00000000 00000000 libx264-130.dll!0x70e7d948
0FEFB920 70E7D6A2 FFF9FFF8 FFF4FFF7 FFFF0000 00040001 libx264-130.dll!0x70e7d6a2
0FEFB9F0 70E7D257 30937920 30937C60 70EAFDCC 00000020 libx264-130.dll!0x70e7d257
0FEFBA40 70E0C95F 0FEFC390 0FEFBB40 00000080 00000004 libx264-130.dll!0x70e0c95f
0FEFBAF0 70DEAFB6 FFFC05DC FFFCFFFC 000405DC 0004000C libx264-130.dll!0x70deafb6
0FEFBB28 70E7A98B 12A04860 000007C0 00000001 00000003 libx264-130.dll!0x70e7a98b
0FEFBBE0 70E12670 000007C0 00000001 00000003 00000000 libx264-130.dll!0x70e12670
0FEFBBE4 12A04860 00000001 00000003 00000000 00000000 <unknown>!0x12a04860

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\Haliinen\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-03-28_1.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address      Module
```

Crash dump:
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/78202897/Rando ... 3-28_1.dmp

Regular OBS log file:

```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.003b (experimental test build) - 32bit (´・ω・｀)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz
CPU Speed: 4500MHz
Physical Memory:  4095MB Total, 4095MB Free
stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={2560, 1600}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Enabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1560739840
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2683908096
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: Off
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{7e0878bb-1753-46c7-a0d7-05d677ba48be}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (ASUS Xonar Essence STX Audio Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (ASUS Xonar Essence STX Audio Device)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 192
------------------------------------------
    device: Elgato Game Capture HD,
    device id {39F50F4C-99E1-464a-B6F9-D605B4FB5918},
    chosen type: UYVY, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-333333, fourCC: 'UYVY'

Using directshow input
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: fast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3808
    buffer size: 3808
    quality: 10
------------------------------------------
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-ams.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
Total frames rendered: 1738, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: Off
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{7e0878bb-1753-46c7-a0d7-05d677ba48be}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (ASUS Xonar Essence STX Audio Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (ASUS Xonar Essence STX Audio Device)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 192
------------------------------------------
    device: Elgato Game Capture HD,
    device id {39F50F4C-99E1-464a-B6F9-D605B4FB5918},
    chosen type: UYVY, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-333333, fourCC: 'UYVY'

    device audio info - bits per sample: 16, channels: 2, samples per sec: 48000, block size: 4
Using directshow input
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: fast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3808
    buffer size: 3808
    quality: 10
------------------------------------------
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-ams.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
```

No full log file because OBS crashed and perhaps didn't get the chance to complete it?


----------



## tHesR5 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

I don't know if this matters but your up-scaling your stream output, Your Elgato is capturing at 720p and your stream is outputting 1080p. Do you just have the elgato source sized at 720p somewhere inside your 1080p base resolution scene? or are you full screening your 720p source to 1080p?


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

There's some x264 thing present in even 0.472 currently as well, I have no idea why it's happening right now.


----------



## ProClub (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Just tried to test and noticed OBS was freezing and thought it was because I was running two, but noticed that the ram % kept rising 1% every second. Stopped and closed 2nd instance and tried again and the same thing happened. Live or previewing.


----------



## Haliinen (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*



			
				tHesR5 said:
			
		

> I don't know if this matters but your up-scaling your stream output, Your Elgato is capturing at 720p and your stream is outputting 1080p. Do you just have the elgato source sized at 720p somewhere inside your 1080p base resolution scene? or are you full screening your 720p source to 1080p?



I'm not sure, though in its configration window it says 1080p 29.97 fps, and I've also selected 1080p in its profile as well, and the stream looks pretty good to me. Not sure though.


----------



## tHesR5 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

I would double check it, in your log file it says this:

    device: Elgato Game Capture HD,
    device id {39F50F4C-99E1-464a-B6F9-D605B4FB5918},
    chosen type: UYVY, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-333333, fourCC: 'UYVY'


----------



## Haliinen (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*



			
				tHesR5 said:
			
		

> I would double check it, in your log file it says this:
> 
> device: Elgato Game Capture HD,
> device id {39F50F4C-99E1-464a-B6F9-D605B4FB5918},
> chosen type: UYVY, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-333333, fourCC: 'UYVY'



I know it does. I'll check it next time I stream to see if it really is 1080p or not, but it should be.


----------



## ProClub (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*



			
				ProClub said:
			
		

> Just tried to test and noticed OBS was freezing and thought it was because I was running two, but noticed that the ram % kept rising 1% every second. Stopped and closed 2nd instance and tried again and the same thing happened. Live or previewing.



Installed 32Bit and it is fine, but it did crash at around 45-7% while running the preview for a 1:24.


----------



## reddy? (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Do the new filters for downscale use more CPU?


----------



## ball2hi (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Im having issues with this test build, where my stream is going 400, sometimes 500 KBPS over my CBR of 1650. Causing me major in-game latency issues.

EDIT: I'm unable to stream with this so I'll have to go back to the last stable build.

```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.003b (experimental test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 635 Processor
CPU Speed: 3291MHz
Physical Memory:  4094MB Total, 2725MB Free
stepping id: 2, model 5, family 15, type 0, extmodel 8, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: ATI Radeon HD 5670
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1066237952
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1878257664
Using fixed low latency mode, factor 20
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 852x480
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 96
Using graphics capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 25
    width: 852, height: 480
    preset: faster
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1650
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-lax-backup.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
Total frames rendered: 13172, number of frames that lagged: 1 (0.01%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to loop exit
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================
Using fixed low latency mode, factor 20
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 852x480
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 96
Using graphics capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 25
    width: 852, height: 480
    preset: faster
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1550
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-lax-backup.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
Total frames rendered: 2105, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to loop exit
librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10035 (79 bytes)
librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10038 (42 bytes)
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================
Using fixed low latency mode, factor 20
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 852x480
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 96
Using graphics capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 25
    width: 852, height: 480
    preset: faster
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1650
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-lax.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
Total frames rendered: 8692, number of frames that lagged: 2 (0.02%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 1 (0.01%)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to loop exit
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.641 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 87.2%] [unaccounted: 12.8%]
| scene->Preprocess - [0.305%] [avg time: 0.005 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [86.9%] [avg time: 1.426 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 81.8%] [unaccounted: 5.12%]
| | CopyResource - [0.975%] [avg time: 0.016 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [3.41%] [avg time: 0.056 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [75%] [avg time: 1.231 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | sending stuff out - [2.38%] [avg time: 0.039 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
==============================================================
```


----------



## bilehazard (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

That command line didnt seem to do anything, i switched back to Test11 and still didnt see any CPU usage decrease, thats using a veryfast preset, not too big of a deal, just wanted to let you know what im experiencing with this new update.


----------



## dehixem (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*



> Added a new noise gate plugin, courtesy of lucas murray


I came. I love that feature so much *^*

By the way Jim, was this issue fixed ? -> viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2559


----------



## Xpariah (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> By the way, I finally found that 64bit game capture bug, I'll upload a new version and 64bit games will work again.


Is there a possible ETA on this specific release?


----------



## tHesR5 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Dude I LOVE this build, by far the best build to date! Great job man! Smooth video, Noisegate is amazingly clear and easy to use! This thing just keeps getting better and better. I did a 4 hour stream tonight and did not see any issues, no memory leak on my end... And I was under my normal processor power for sure, ran really smooth.


----------



## Jim (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

I need some long tests, many hours to see if the build works okay over long stretches of time.  Anyone able to check it out to make sure it doesn't break or pile up memory after a ton of hours?

I also need some tests on crappy cards (such as geforce 260 or older cards).  Not sure if anyone has them.

And yea, this build is looking really good.  Everybody seems to be saying that the output looks much smoother and that everything is better overall.


----------



## davejavu (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

I will test it for 5-6 hours later, running an AMD HD 6870


----------



## Petch (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Working fine so far, other than my antivirus flagging it (false positive I guess)


----------



## Jim (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

are you serious petch?  was it just because it's unsigned?  or did it point out a specific file or something?


----------



## Fas (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Hey Jim!
Great work on this build, wonderful features :)

Still I have some problems and i just wanted to list them here:
-RAM usage went over the tops, in the last stable build i used about 50-60% max (8GB RAM) and with the latest test build I needed about 98%, which I think got OBS to crash
-noisegate doesn't work for me, when I preview it in the settings, it works fine and the microphone bar in the main menu works aswell, but when I enable it and press 'OK' in the settings, it won't display any sound, the microphone volume bar isn't moving. maybe thats because I use an interface with a microphone?


----------



## tHesR5 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

It should display nothing in the noise meter until you talk Fas.

Also i have another 4-5hr stream scheduled for tonight ill let you know the outcome Jim, but last night after 4 hours there were no memory issues like have been reported it stayed in the 20% range for me. 

It was a capture card from xbox stream using AverTV HD DVR. Tonight we will be playing smite so that will run off my PC and ill see if there are any leaks, but then again i think this is due to a feature i dont use. I use DXTory to capture.


----------



## Fas (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

I know, but it doesn't display anything even when I talk. It works totally fine when I check it in the settings menu, when I'm talking the bar moves. But when exiting the settings menu and trying it out, it won't display anything, no matter how loud I scream :P


----------



## Magical_Teapot (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

I keep getting this error when i try to configure the scene switcher







And a log from when i tried to use it


```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.003b (experimental test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 480  @ 2.67GHz
CPU Speed: 2660MHz
Physical Memory:  5814MB Total, 2653MB Free
stepping id: 5, model 5, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 2
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1360, 768}
monitor 2: pos={1360, 0}, size={1280, 1024}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M     
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1026097152
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2780145664
------------------------------------------
Adapter 2
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M     
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1026097152
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2780145664
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1360x768
  Output resolution: 1360x768
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: LG TV (2- High Definition Audio Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using graphics capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1360, height: 768
    preset: superfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1500
    buffer size: 1500
    quality: 8
------------------------------------------
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
SharedTexCapture hooked
Total frames rendered: 455, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1360x768
  Output resolution: 1360x768
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: LG TV (2- High Definition Audio Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using graphics capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1360, height: 768
    preset: superfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1500
    buffer size: 1500
    quality: 8
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
SharedTexCapture hooked
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
Total frames rendered: 42193, number of frames that lagged: 40 (0.09%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 245 (0.58%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1360x768
  Output resolution: 1360x768
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: LG TV (2- High Definition Audio Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1360, height: 768
    preset: superfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1500
    buffer size: 1500
    quality: 8
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 687, number of frames that lagged: 1 (0.15%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 2 (0.29%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================

Error: Out of range!  List<class String>::operator[](0)
```


----------



## tHesR5 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*



			
				Fas said:
			
		

> I know, but it doesn't display anything even when I talk. It works totally fine when I check it in the settings menu, when I'm talking the bar moves. But when exiting the settings menu and trying it out, it won't display anything, no matter how loud I scream :P



When your in the settings menu NoiseGate is put in a temporary off mode even if its enabled which is why you can see the bar moving, make sure your close/open bars are set correctly.


----------



## Fas (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*



			
				tHesR5 said:
			
		

> Fas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, i got it to work now.
I had to set the open gate a lot lower. 
In the settings it moved the bar with the settings I had, but in OBS it didn't work out.
After lowering the open gate, it worked out.
Ty!


----------



## Skibicki (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Had a stream running while I was sleeping, looks like it lost connection and failed to reconnect. Stream was on vaughnlive.
- librtmp error: RTMP_Connect0, failed to connect socket.


```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.003b (experimental test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: AMD E-300 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics
CPU Speed: 1297MHz
Physical Memory:  7782MB Total, 6342MB Free
stepping id: 0, model 2, family 15, type 0, extmodel 8, extfamily 2, HTT 1, logical cores 2, total cores 2
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1366, 768}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 386301952
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3811858432
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 640x360
  Output resolution: 640x360
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{d3a4cc17-e00d-4c1c-b139-1e694d451012}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: MP3
    bitrate: 192
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Webcam C310,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_081b&mi_00#6&1f2b182&2&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 640x360 - 640x360, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
    audio device: Microphone (Realtek High Defini,
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 18
    width: 640, height: 360
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 350
    buffer size: 350
    quality: 8
------------------------------------------
Using RTMP service: Vaughn Live
  Server selection: rtmp://live.vaughnlive.tv:443/live
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 40!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 30!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 20!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 10!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 10!  Had to delete audio segment.
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Socket error, send() returned -1, GetLastError() 10054
Total frames rendered: 51765, number of frames that lagged: 613 (1.18%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 1258 (2.43%)
librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10054 (53 bytes)
librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10038 (42 bytes)
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 640x360
  Output resolution: 640x360
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{d3a4cc17-e00d-4c1c-b139-1e694d451012}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: MP3
    bitrate: 192
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Webcam C310,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_081b&mi_00#6&1f2b182&2&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 640x360 - 640x360, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
    audio device: Microphone (Realtek High Defini,
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 18
    width: 640, height: 360
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 350
    buffer size: 350
    quality: 8
------------------------------------------
Using RTMP service: Vaughn Live
  Server selection: rtmp://live.vaughnlive.tv:443/live
librtmp error: RTMP_Connect0, failed to connect socket. 10061 (Unknown error)
Total frames rendered: 59, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Total 0 (-1.$%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 5.556 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 94%] [unaccounted: 5.96%]
| scene->Preprocess - [16%] [avg time: 0.887 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [78.1%] [avg time: 4.338 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 75.1%] [unaccounted: 2.97%]
| | CopyResource - [1.85%] [avg time: 0.103 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [5.35%] [avg time: 0.297 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [65.7%] [avg time: 3.653 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| | sending stuff out - [2.16%] [avg time: 0.12 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
==============================================================
```


----------



## R1CH (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

10061 is a timeout, so either your Internet or your route to Vaughn went down, or their service did.


----------



## pairdime (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Really liking this version 003. Noise gate working great and cuts out my VAC buzz.

Kind of wish I could add a mic boost, as I have to turn down game sound/music to around 25% and it is still overbearing over mic input. This is despite having mic level turned all the way up through Windows/Logitech software. Maybe it is related to VAC but I don't think so.

Cursor capture via game capture now works with Path of Exile.

Haven't run into any problems at all, and will keep an eye on memory over the course of several hours, though it appears to be fine after half an hour.


----------



## XeiZ (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*



			
				pairdime said:
			
		

> Really liking this version 003. Noise gate working great and cuts out my VAC buzz.
> 
> Kind of wish I could add a mic boost, as I have to turn down game sound/music to around 25% and it is still overbearing over mic input. This is despite having mic level turned all the way up through Windows/Logitech software. Maybe it is related to VAC but I don't think so.
> 
> ...



Then set the mic boost in obs higher. :p


----------



## tHesR5 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*



			
				pairdime said:
			
		

> Really liking this version 003. Noise gate working great and cuts out my VAC buzz.
> 
> Kind of wish I could add a mic boost, as I have to turn down game sound/music to around 25% and it is still overbearing over mic input. This is despite having mic level turned all the way up through Windows/Logitech software. Maybe it is related to VAC but I don't think so.
> 
> ...



There is mic boost in the audio settings.


----------



## pairdime (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Whoops I was looking for a checkbox, the multiplier works great.


----------



## Krazy (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*



			
				reddy? said:
			
		

> Do the new filters for downscale use more CPU?



It will use a bit more GPU.  When streaming SC2 at 720p60fps (1.5 downscale) and using the Lanczos filter (most detail) I lose maybe 1 or 2 FPS on a GTX 670.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## reddy? (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*



			
				Krazy said:
			
		

> reddy? said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks. I have that same gfx card, so shouldn't be an issue if it's a few FPS.


----------



## ThoNohT (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*



			
				Magical_Teapot said:
			
		

> I keep getting this error when i try to configure the scene switcher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a SceneSwitcher issue, please report it in the SceneSwitcher topic. I have succesfully run it with the latest test build myself, it is fully compatible.

I don't know for sure what the problem is, but I believe it's due to misconfiguration. You could try deleting (or renaming, if you want to put it back later if it isn't solved) scenesw.ini from %APPDATA%\obs\pluginData. Please note, it will erase all your scene switcher settings! For follow up answers, please use the scene switcher topic in stead of this one.

I have written a patch for this problem, but I'm waiting for chris84 to release it. The patch might delete some of the scene switching rules if misconfiguration is indeed the cause. If not, we'll have to look at it further.


----------



## Affinitii (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> By the way, I finally found that 64bit game capture bug, I'll upload a new version and 64bit games will work again.



Gief?


----------



## ThoNohT (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

I don't know if this is related to the new test build. But I'm getting a lot of microphone timing issues. And a grand finale of a texture mapping failed. This texture mapping failing seems to always happen when I close the game I'm capturing (FTL), while the stream or preview is still running. This crash does not occur when doing the same in 0.472b scrap that. When doing this in the beta build, I get the 0fps preview again, and upon restarting the stream/preview the ProfileNode crash I had in test6.


```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.004b (experimental test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q8200  @ 2.33GHz
CPU Speed: 2330MHz
Physical Memory:  4095MB Total, 1548MB Free
stepping id: 10, model 7, family 6, type 0, extmodel 0, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Enabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 919994368
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1878607872
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (High Definition Audio-apparaat)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1500
    buffer size: 1500
    quality: 7
------------------------------------------
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Webcam C270,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0825&mi_00#7&c4f5371&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x960 - 1280x960, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using Window Capture
Using graphics capture
Using bitmap image
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 61!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Window Capture
Using graphics capture
Using bitmap image
Total frames rendered: 4227, number of frames that lagged: 816 (19.30%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 441 (10.43%)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (High Definition Audio-apparaat)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Webcam C270,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0825&mi_00#7&c4f5371&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x960 - 1280x960, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using Window Capture
Using graphics capture
Using bitmap image
Warning -- GraphicsCaptureSource::BeginScene: Failed to inject library, error code = -5
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1500
    buffer size: 1500
    quality: 7
------------------------------------------
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
using memory capture
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 71!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 61!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 61!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 62!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 52!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 42!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 32!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 22!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 12!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 2!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 63!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 53!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 43!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 33!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 23!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 13!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 63!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 53!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 43!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 33!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 23!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 13!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.
Total frames rendered: 6973, number of frames that lagged: 2845 (40.80%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 2273 (32.60%)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (High Definition Audio-apparaat)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Webcam C270,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0825&mi_00#7&c4f5371&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x960 - 1280x960, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using Window Capture
Using graphics capture
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3500
    buffer size: 3500
    quality: 10
------------------------------------------
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
using memory capture
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 61!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 62!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 52!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 42!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 32!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 22!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 12!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 2!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 62!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 52!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 42!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 32!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 22!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 12!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 2!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 63!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 53!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 43!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 33!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 23!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 13!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 63!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 53!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 43!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 33!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 23!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 13!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 55!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 45!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 35!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 25!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 15!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 5!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 64!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 54!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 44!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 34!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 24!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 14!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 4!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 56!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 46!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 36!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 26!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 16!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 6!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 66!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 56!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 46!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 36!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 26!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 16!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 6!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 66!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 56!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 46!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 36!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 26!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 16!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 6!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 66!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 56!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 46!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 36!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 26!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 16!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 6!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 67!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 57!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 47!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 37!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 27!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 17!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 7!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 68!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 58!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 48!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 38!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 28!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 18!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 8!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 69!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 59!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 49!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 39!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 29!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 19!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 9!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 69!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 59!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 49!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 39!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 29!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 19!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 9!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 70!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 60!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 50!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 40!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 30!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 20!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 10!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 70!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 60!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 50!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 40!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 30!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 20!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 10!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 71!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 61!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 62!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 52!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 42!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 32!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 22!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 12!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 2!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 62!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 52!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 42!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 32!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 22!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 12!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 2!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 54!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 44!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 34!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 24!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 14!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 4!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 64!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 54!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 44!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 34!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 24!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 14!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 4!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 64!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 54!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 44!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 34!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 24!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 14!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 4!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 56!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 46!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 36!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 26!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 16!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 6!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 66!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 56!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 46!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 36!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 26!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 16!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 6!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 67!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 57!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 47!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 37!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 27!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 17!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 7!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 68!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 58!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 48!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 38!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 28!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 18!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 8!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 69!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 59!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 49!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 39!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 29!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 19!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 9!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 69!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 59!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 49!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 39!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 29!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 19!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 9!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 70!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 60!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 50!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 40!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 30!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 20!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 10!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 70!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 60!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 50!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 40!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 30!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 20!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 10!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 71!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 61!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 61!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 53!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 43!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 33!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 23!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 13!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (USB PnP Sound Device          )' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.

Error: Texture->Map failed: 0x887a0005
```


----------



## Joodidoo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*






Full size http://i45.tinypic.com/qrnpqa.png


----------



## Shinblindrezo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> I also need some tests on crappy cards (such as geforce 260 or older cards).  Not sure if anyone has them.


Hi Jim, and the rest of the forum.  Long time OBS user and forum reader, but first time posting.

Before I get into it, I just wanted to say that I love OBS and think your doing a tremendous job with it. Thank you!

I have a Geforce 210 on my (dedicated) capture computer. Anything in specific that you would you like me to test ?

I've cast twice with this version (Wii U 1080p downscaled to 720p30, captured with Blackmagic Decklink Extreme) without a problem, so far.

Let me know what you need and I will try to help. :)


----------



## Helixia (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

I like the experimental build!!
I can now stream at 864p with the best filter.
My stream is now higher quality :D.
My CPU is a little higher, but that is because i stream in a higher resolution with the highest.


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Shinblindrezo - just test to see if it's performing better/worse than 0.472 if at all possible


----------



## yuuryokote (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Hi JIm. Thanks for the great update.

I have been using the "Fit to screen" option to resize the Video Sources image.
( I do not use the "Resolution Downscale" option. As an example "Base Resolution=768x432" "Resolution Downscale=None(768x432) )
However, in this method, I can not use the bicubic and lanczos downscale filters.
I want to use the bicubic and lanczos downscale filters by the "Fit to screen" option.

Thx for the reading!!


----------



## tHesR5 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Ok so after our tests last night, I was running DXTory as my game capture and had no issues for 4hrs. One of our other streamers was using the Game Capture Feature within OBS and had a crash due to a memory leak, so there is defiantly something up with Game Capture.


----------



## Krazy (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

There is definitely a memory leak, not sure what the exact cause is yet, however.


----------



## Helixia (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*

Unfortunate i had experienced that the newest version crashed after few hours of streaming, because of the memory leak.
But still i love the new features!! <3


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.006 experimental test build*

I posted .006.  If you can replicate the memory leak each time please contact me, it's very important that I get it fixed.


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.006 experimental test build*

The leak is probably not in game capture.  It's probably somewhere else.  I have some theories, but what I really need is someone to do some serious testing with me directly on IRC some time so I can perform a git bisect to determine which commit may have caused it and try to pinpoint the problem.


----------



## Helixia (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.006 experimental test build*

@Jim i sent you a log file in a pm.
I hope i helped you a lot with fixing it.


----------



## xD4rkFire (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.006 experimental test build*

OBS is crashing as soon as I press the Start Streaming button. I think this may have something to do with RadeonPro. I could stream just fine until I started using RadeonPro in conjunction with my games. I'm using RadeonPro to use Dynamic Framerate Control on my game.  Within OBS, I'm capturing BF3 using Game Capture. Here is the crash report. I've tried capturing BF3 using Game Capture from both global sources and just the regular Game Capture.


```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\windows\system32\lpk.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: c0000005
Fault address: 000007FEFE2D1775 (c:\windows\system32\lpk.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.003b (experimental test build)
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
000000000BF0D228 000007FEFE2D1775 0000000000000000 000007FE00000007 0000000000000000 00000000026D17D0 lpk.dll!0x7fefe2d1775
000000000BF0D3E8 000007FEFE2D14CC 0000000000000007 0000000000000000 00000000FFFFFFF9 000007FEFDF67EF8 lpk.dll!0x7fefe2d14cc
000000000BF0D458 00000000770785C5 000000000012DA6E 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 00000000018A0038 user32.dll!0x770785c5
000000000BF0D4F8 00000000770787FC 000000001901183D 000000000012DA60 0000000000002E10 000000000012DA60 user32.dll!0x770787fc
000000000BF0D5A8 0000000077078216 00000000000001E1 000000000BF00000 0000000000000500 000000000BF0D6F8 user32.dll!0x77078216
000000000BF0D6B8 00000000770D1E07 000000000BF0DA68 000000001901183D 000000000000008A 0000000000000035 user32.dll!0x770d1e07
000000000BF0D758 00000000770D23E9 000000007D00017C 000007FF00000035 00000000FF010000 0000000000000058 user32.dll!0x770d23e9
000000000BF0D888 00000000770D1C15 0000000000000040 0000000000000000 0000000000012010 0000000000187E60 user32.dll!0x770d1c15
000000000BF0DA48 00000000770D146B 0000000000187E60 000007FEE87F3148 000000000012DA60 0000000000187E60 user32.dll!0x770d146b
000000000BF0DB18 00000000770D1616 0000000000000000 00000000000001D0 0000000000012010 000000007706F3C0 user32.dll!0x770d1616
000000000BF0DB88 00000000770D1306 0000000000000000 0000000002BAFB7C 000000000BF0DBF8 000000007706F3C0 user32.dll!0x770d1306
000000000BF0DBC8 000007FEE879F2DD 0000000000000003 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000000000000C appprofiles64.dll!0x7fee879f2dd
000000000BF0DC38 000007FEE8797180 000000000BF0E350 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000000BF0E350 appprofiles64.dll!0x7fee8797180
000000000BF0DC78 000007FEE8796F12 000007FEE87F2800 0000000000000001 0000000000000000 000007FEE8220000 appprofiles64.dll!0x7fee8796f12
000000000BF0E228 000007FEE8798C5E 00720067006F0072 0000000002BAFB7C 0000000000000000 3FED88583F6C835E appprofiles64.dll!0x7fee8798c5e
000000000BF0E258 000007FEE8798C82 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000007FEE824C917 00720065006E0069 appprofiles64.dll!0x7fee8798c82
000000000BF0E288 000007FEE8797709 000000000CE97B20 000000000BF0E340 0000000000000150 3FF0000000000000 appprofiles64.dll!0x7fee8797709
000000000BF0E2B8 000007FEE8793D30 000007FEE876BC7A 000000000CE97BF0 00000000001AF8A0 0000000000000150 appprofiles64.dll!0x7fee8793d30
000000000BF0E308 000007FEE8793504 000000000CE97BF0 00000000001AF8A0 0000000000000150 00000000000002BC appprofiles64.dll!0x7fee8793504
000000000BF0E310 000007FEE876BC7A 000000000016A3C8 000007FEE882DF20 0000000002546630 000000000255D160 appprofiles64.dll!0x7fee876bc7a
000000000BF0E390 000007FEE876CAAD 0000000000000040 000000000016A3C8 0000000000000004 00000000000002BC appprofiles64.dll!0x7fee876caad
000000000BF0E490 000007FEE875B403 000000000CE97B20 00000000001AF8A0 000000000017FCB0 00000000000002BC appprofiles64.dll!0x7fee875b403
000000000BF0F480 000007FEE875D16E 000000000011E540 000000000BF0F7E0 0000000000000098 000000000017FCB0 appprofiles64.dll!0x7fee875d16e
000000000BF0F4C0 000007FEE87801B9 000000000013B910 00000000001092A0 0000000000000000 000000000016A3C8 appprofiles64.dll!0x7fee87801b9
000000000BF0F5A0 000007FEE8773848 00000000001AEAF0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 appprofiles64.dll!0x7fee8773848
000000000BF0F6B0 000007FEE8778457 000000000016A3C8 0000000000000001 0000000000029613 0000000001DDF4F0 appprofiles64.dll!0x7fee8778457
000000000BF0F6E0 000000013F38D64F 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!OBS::MainCaptureLoop+0x117f
000000000BF0FD70 000000013F38B639 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!OBS::MainCaptureThread+0x9
000000000BF0FDA0 00000000772D652D 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x772d652d
000000000BF0FDD0 000000007755C521 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x7755c521

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\Carter\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-03-30_4.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address                      Module
```


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.006 experimental test build*

radeonpro will probably cause problems due to the unique nature of stream rendering.  I don't really know what to say, but there's probably nothing I can do.

Also, I am just not finding any memory leaks.  Everything's coming back spotless.  If anyone has this problem please notify me immediately.


----------



## xD4rkFire (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.006 experimental test build*

Ahh I guess I'll just have to go back to capping my framerate to minimize microstuttering.


----------



## ProClub (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.006 experimental test build*

Installed .48.006 and it is still raising my memory usage 1% every second. Didn't hit start, but it does it while previewing still. Tested using Black Ops 2.



Spoiler



OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\program files (x86)\obs\obsapi.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: c0000005
Fault address: 000007FEEA16B2C2 (c:\program files (x86)\obs\obsapi.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.006b (experimental test build)
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
00000000002BEC80 000007FEEA16B2C2 000000000000008C 0000000000403200 0000000000626CD8 000007FEE989BAED obsapi.dll!FastAlloc::_Free+0xa2
00000000002BECB0 000007FEEA111161 00000000006A2280 0000000000000000 00000000006A2280 000007FEE989BAED dshowplugin.dll!DeviceSource::FlushSamples+0x71
00000000002BECE0 000007FEEA11187D 000000000062A820 000000000062A7B8 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 dshowplugin.dll!CapturePin::EndFlush+0xd
00000000002BED10 000007FEEA111D96 000000000062A820 000000000062A7B8 000000000062A820 000000000062A820 dshowplugin.dll!CaptureFilter::Stop+0x16
00000000002BED40 000007FEE988EFD8 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000000062A820 00000000000003C8 quartz.dll!0x7fee988efd8
00000000002BEE20 000007FEE98A1A6D 0000000000403200 00000000002BF030 0000000000060580 0000000000685000 quartz.dll!0x7fee98a1a6d
00000000002BEE50 000007FEEA114B53 0000000000000007 0000000000060580 0000000000000000 000000000000050C dshowplugin.dll!DeviceSource::EndScene+0x23
00000000002BEE80 000007FEEA164507 0000000000000000 00000000002BEEF8 0000000000000000 000007FEFB9D2978 obsapi.dll!Scene::EndScene+0x67
00000000002BEEB0 000000013FA48CB1 0000000000001395 00000000002BF030 0000000000060580 000000013FA64990 obs.exe!OBS::Stop+0xb1
00000000002BEF30 000000013FA6528D 000000000004053E 0000000000000001 000000000004053E 000007FEFBF34E49 obs.exe!OBS::OBSProc+0x8fd
00000000002BF080 0000000076EE9BD1 0000000000000000 000000013FA64990 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 user32.dll!0x76ee9bd1
00000000002BF140 0000000076EE72CB 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000048 0000000000000001 user32.dll!0x76ee72cb
00000000002BF1A0 0000000076EE6829 0000000000000000 000007FFFFFDE000 0000000000000215 0000000076F12228 user32.dll!0x76ee6829
00000000002BF200 0000000077021225 0000000076EE3838 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000180004D30 ntdll.dll!0x77021225
00000000002BF288 0000000076EE685A 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000180004D30 0000000076EE48CA user32.dll!0x76ee685a
00000000002BF290 0000000076EE3838 0000000000060580 0000000000000111 0000000000001395 000007FEFBF30A29 user32.dll!0x76ee3838
00000000002BF320 0000000076EE6BAD 0000000000559600 0000000000000001 0000000000000000 0000000000000001 user32.dll!0x76ee6bad
00000000002BF370 000007FEFBF30BBF 000000000004053E 0000000000000001 0000000000559600 000007FEFF0D1D18 comctl32.dll!0x7fefbf30bbf
00000000002BF3B0 000007FEFBF347FE 000000000000FF00 0000000000030000 0000000000000202 0000000000000000 comctl32.dll!0x7fefbf347fe
00000000002BF470 0000000076EE9BD1 00000000002BF738 000007FEFBF33B20 0000000000AF9BB0 0000000000AF89F0 user32.dll!0x76ee9bd1
00000000002BF530 0000000076EE98DA 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000007FEFBF33B20 0000000000000001 user32.dll!0x76ee98da
00000000002BF5B0 0000000076EE67C2 000000000005053D 000000000005053D 000007FEFF0D2164 000000013FB12EE0 user32.dll!0x76ee67c2
00000000002BF640 000000013FA3D779 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!WinMain+0x8a9
00000000002BFB70 000000013FAAB1F0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!strstr+0x1ac
00000000002BFC20 0000000076C7652D 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x76c7652d
00000000002BFC50 0000000076FFC521 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x76ffc521

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\-\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-03-31_1.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address                      Module


----------



## zolia (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.006 experimental test build*

on the 006 test, event with out any source capturing, just need to hit preview and the memory with raise every 1sec fast and never end, and capturing nothing, since  all source is unchecked box. i hope it can help and easy to retest


----------



## Krazy (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.006 experimental test build*

I can't get this damn memory leak to happen for me, not really sure what's causing it for you guys -_-

proclub, zolia can you post log files?  I will try to emulate your settings exactly and see


----------



## Haliinen (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.006 experimental test build*

Yeah I can't get this memory leak to happen for me either.


----------



## zolia (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.006 experimental test build*

here is just preview of nothing, for few second, and OBS was using around 1go ram yet. All my source are unchecked box, so i use none.


```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.006b (experimental test build) - 32bit (´・ω・｀)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
CPU Speed: 3392MHz
Physical Memory:  4095MB Total, 4095MB Free
stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
monitor 2: pos={-1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Enabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1293352960
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2943160320
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 960x540
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Haut-parleurs (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 48
Using text output
Using text output
Using Slide Show
Using Slide Show
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: PS3Eye Camera,
    device id PS3Eye Camera,
    chosen type: RGB24, usingFourCC: false, res: 640x480 - 640x480, frameIntervals: 333333-333333, fourCC: 00000000
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using graphics capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 960, height: 540
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 750
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 855, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.881 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 56.5%] [unaccounted: 43.5%]
| scene->Preprocess - [0%] [avg time: 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [56.5%] [avg time: 1.063 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 56%] [unaccounted: 0.478%]
| | CopyResource - [1.44%] [avg time: 0.027 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.159%] [avg time: 0.003 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [54.4%] [avg time: 1.024 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | sending stuff out - [0%] [avg time: 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
==============================================================
```


----------



## Krazy (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.006 experimental test build*

Well, unchecking them doesn't actually remove them.

Hm, ok, I don't have a webcam to use so i can't actually replicate.  I wonder if it's directshow causing problems?

What about proclub, using a webcam?


----------



## zolia (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.006 experimental test build*

i have only PS3eye cam i cant use other, but seem it that make the memory increasing so much.


----------



## Fas (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.006 experimental test build*

Hey guys!

I'm using the 006 build and had the memory issue before.
THe problem still accures, memory won't stop raising.
And yes, I'm using a webcam, Microsoft Lifecam thingy.

Hope this helps :)


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

I just uploaded 007 with some fixes in order to prevent a potential bad memory leak via a theory I had, please try it out and let me know if you encounter any leakage or anything.


----------



## Shinblindrezo (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.003 experimental test build*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> Shinblindrezo - just test to see if it's performing better/worse than 0.472 if at all possible


To be honest, I haven't used 0.472 ever since 473b.  I've been using beta 1 for a long time, as I had a few troubles with the betas that came after it.  Beta 11 is good though, so I've been using that for a while.  b1 and b11 were perfectly stable, in my opinion.

As for 0.48.003, I've had 2 long casts with it and not a single problem.  I'll have to check for that supposed memory leak issue tho.. When casting, I don't pay attention to memory or CPU usage, so I'll have to run a test stream and specifically look out for that.

I'll try the latest (007), run some test streams and let you know how it goes.

Oh yeah, and 0.48 really DOES appear to be smoother.  I can't say the quality has dropped either, it looks great.


----------



## Fas (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

Tried the latest bugfix and the memory issue seems solved. great quality aswell!


----------



## soulreaver2662 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

loving the new features, but...

i just had an error on 0.48.007b, something about an RTMP failure to connect? it happened after streaming for 1.5hours, my stream just stopped with that error. 

also, is it normal for my game to be playing at the usual fps but have my stream choppy when i use the lanczos filter? i noticed this after upgrading to the new version with the new filters. i'm running 720p 60fps and this stream http://www.twitch.tv/thetissueissues/b/384421467 is choppy whereas this one http://www.twitch.tv/thetissueissues/b/377395730 isn't. or am i seeing things? hmm =\


----------



## dehixem (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

Hey there, I don't know if this is related to this build in particular, but why doesn't OBS' Game Capture work with Bioshock Infinite ? I really don't get how random Game capture may be... any ideas ?


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

it should work with it.  I'll have to..  uh, "test" bioshock infinite to make sure it works.


----------



## bilehazard (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

I have no issues with Game Capture for BioShock Infinite in either 32 or 64 bit OBS.


----------



## Absarn (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

Getting random crashes and OBS stops responding for some reason. Didnt not have this issue in the test build 11.


```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.007b (experimental test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
CPU Speed: 3292MHz
Physical Memory:  8109MB Total, 3543MB Free
stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1680, 1050}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7600 
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1025966080
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3220779008
------------------------------------------
Adapter 2
  Video Adapter: Intel(R)  HD Graphics Family
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{e3f9ca21-155b-4c5e-9f40-a6554db43c8a}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 192
------------------------------------------
    device: AVerMedia HD Capture C985 Bus 2,
    device id \\?\pci#ven_1af2&dev_a001&subsys_a0011af2&rev_00#4&1aa6ed88&0&0009#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{957bd672-7934-4b55-b81a-3e22b14c679a},
    chosen type: YV12, usingFourCC: true, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 166666-666666, fourCC: 'YV12'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 45
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3000
------------------------------------------
Syncing audio to video time
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-lhr.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Webcam C270,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0825&mi_00#7&20540419&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using graphics capture
SharedTexCapture hooked
SharedTexCapture hooked
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 8!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 178!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 168!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 158!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 148!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 138!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 128!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 118!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 108!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 98!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 88!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 78!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 68!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 58!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 48!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 38!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 28!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 18!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 8!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 68!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 58!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 48!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 38!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 28!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 18!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 8!  Had to delete audio segment.
SharedTexCapture hooked
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 314!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 304!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 294!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 284!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 274!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 264!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 254!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 244!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 234!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 224!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 214!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 204!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 194!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 134!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 124!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 114!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 104!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 94!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 84!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 74!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 64!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 54!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 44!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 34!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 24!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 14!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 4!  Had to delete audio segment.
SharedTexCapture hooked
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 139!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 129!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 119!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 109!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 99!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 89!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 79!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 69!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 59!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 49!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 39!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 29!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 19!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 9!  Had to delete audio segment.
SharedTexCapture hooked
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 2!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 193!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 183!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 173!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 163!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 153!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 143!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 133!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 123!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 113!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 103!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 93!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 83!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 73!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 63!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 53!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 43!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 33!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 23!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 13!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 9!  Had to delete audio segment.
SharedTexCapture hooked
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 363!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 353!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 343!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 333!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 323!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 313!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 303!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 293!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 283!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 273!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 263!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 253!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 243!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 233!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 223!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 213!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 203!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 193!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 183!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 173!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 163!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 153!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 143!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 133!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 123!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 113!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 103!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 93!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 83!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 73!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 63!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 53!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 186!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 176!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 166!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 156!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 146!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 136!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 126!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 116!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 106!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 96!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 86!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 76!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 66!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 56!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 46!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 36!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 26!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 16!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 6!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 7!  Had to delete audio segment.
SharedTexCapture hooked
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 267!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 257!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 247!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 237!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 227!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 217!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 207!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 197!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 187!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 177!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 167!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 157!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 147!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 137!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 127!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 117!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 107!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 97!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 87!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 77!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 67!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 57!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 47!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 37!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 27!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 17!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 7!  Had to delete audio segment.
SharedTexCapture hooked
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 288!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 278!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 268!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 258!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 248!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 238!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 228!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 218!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 208!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 198!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 188!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 2!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 295!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 285!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 275!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 265!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 255!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 245!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 235!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 225!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 215!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 205!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 195!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 185!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 175!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 165!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 155!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 145!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 135!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 125!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 115!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 105!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 95!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 85!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 75!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 65!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 55!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 45!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 35!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 25!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 15!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 5!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 6!  Had to delete audio segment.
SharedTexCapture hooked
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 216!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 206!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 196!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 186!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 176!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 166!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 156!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 146!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 136!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 126!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 116!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 106!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 96!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 86!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 76!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 66!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 56!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 46!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 36!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 26!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 16!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 6!  Had to delete audio segment.
SharedTexCapture hooked
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 187!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 177!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 167!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 157!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 147!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 137!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 127!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 117!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 107!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 97!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 87!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 77!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 67!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 57!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 47!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 37!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 27!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 17!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 7!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 171!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 161!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 151!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 141!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 131!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 121!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 111!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 101!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 91!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 81!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 71!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 61!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.
RTMPPublisher::BufferedSend: Increasing socket send buffer to ISB 524288
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 8!  Had to delete audio segment.
SharedTexCapture hooked
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 328!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 318!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 308!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 298!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 288!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 278!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 268!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 258!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 248!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 238!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 228!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 218!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 208!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 198!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 188!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 178!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 168!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 158!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 148!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 138!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 128!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 118!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 108!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 98!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 88!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 78!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 68!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 58!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 48!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 38!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 28!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 18!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 8!  Had to delete audio segment.
SharedTexCapture hooked
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 194!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 184!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 168!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 158!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 148!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 138!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 128!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 118!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 108!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 98!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 88!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 78!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 68!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 58!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 48!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 38!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 28!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 18!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 8!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 252!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 242!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 232!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 222!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 212!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 202!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 192!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 182!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 172!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 162!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 152!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 142!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 132!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 122!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 112!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 102!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 92!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 82!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 72!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 62!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 52!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 42!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 32!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 22!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 12!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 2!  Had to delete audio segment.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Webcam C270,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0825&mi_00#7&20540419&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Webcam C270,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0825&mi_00#7&20540419&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using graphics capture
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 109!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 99!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 89!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 79!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 69!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 59!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 49!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 39!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 29!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 19!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 9!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 4!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 204!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 194!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 184!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 174!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 164!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 154!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 144!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 134!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 124!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 114!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 104!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 94!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 84!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 74!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 64!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 54!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 44!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 34!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 24!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 14!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 4!  Had to delete audio segment.
Total frames rendered: 104259, number of frames that lagged: 11906 (11.42%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 22390 (21.48%)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
Number of times waited to send: 4, Waited for a total of 11294 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 4 (0.0033%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 4 (0.0033%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{e3f9ca21-155b-4c5e-9f40-a6554db43c8a}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 192
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Webcam C270,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0825&mi_00#7&20540419&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using graphics capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 45
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3000
------------------------------------------
Syncing audio to video time
SharedTexCapture hooked
Total frames rendered: 25, number of frames that lagged: 1 (4.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Total 0 (-1.$%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 9.368 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 94%] [unaccounted: 5.98%]
| scene->Preprocess - [7.24%] [avg time: 0.678 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [86.8%] [avg time: 8.13 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 79.3%] [unaccounted: 7.53%]
| | CopyResource - [5.13%] [avg time: 0.481 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.63%] [avg time: 0.059 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [73%] [avg time: 6.835 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| | sending stuff out - [0.534%] [avg time: 0.05 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
==============================================================
```


----------



## Jott (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

The build is running great but i can't use gamecapture with SLI since it's lowering my fps on the stream to like 15-20 and making the stream really choppy. I dont lag ingame, i have like 300+ fps but the stream lags alot. I have tried to make the game to run on a single GPU and the stream started to run smooth again. That pretty much confirms that that OBS dosen't support SLI very well, ive tried many different games and it's the same.

I dont have this problem with DXTORY but only with Gamecapture. Do you you have any plans on adding SLI support for gamecapture so the stream runs fine?

I know, every single version of OBS have this problem i just wanted to remind you again, thats why i posted in this thread, cheers!


----------



## Shinblindrezo (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

Today I had an 8 hour cast with 0.48.007.  During this cast, I checked memory usage and it didn't leak at all.

The cast went perfectly until around 7 hours and 26 minutes.  Then the sound began to stutter.  I stopped and restarted the broadcast and the stutter was gone.

Aside from that strange stutter, which in my opinion is that big an issue considering it was rock solid for over 7 hours straight, this is a great build.  Thanks Jim!

-EDIT-

In case you're interested, I'm capturing a Wii U using HDMI (Decklink Extreme), but the audio is going through my sound card, so I set the Microphone/Aux Audio Device to Stereo Mix. (on-board sound card)


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

I would probably have to see a vod of the stutter if you happen to have it, would be nice


----------



## Shinblindrezo (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

Hi Jim,

Please check the message I sent you.


----------



## Virsoul (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

Like Absarn, OBS will stop responding and crash.

```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.007b (experimental test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
CPU Speed: 3300MHz
Physical Memory:  12181MB Total, 7526MB Free
stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1600, 900}
monitor 2: pos={1600, 0}, size={1600, 900}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7600 
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1055617024
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1823432704
------------------------------------------
Adapter 2
  Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1600x900
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: SPDIF Out (2- Creative SB Audigy)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (2- Yeti Stereo Microphone)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 256
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0990&mi_00#7&d4da9cc&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 640x480 - 640x480, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3250
------------------------------------------
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-iad-backup.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 10.363 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 93.6%] [unaccounted: 6.42%]
| scene->Preprocess - [77.3%] [avg time: 8.015 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [16.2%] [avg time: 1.683 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 15.7%] [unaccounted: 0.502%]
| | CopyResource - [0.289%] [avg time: 0.03 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.0386%] [avg time: 0.004 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [14.7%] [avg time: 1.524 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| | sending stuff out - [0.704%] [avg time: 0.073 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
==============================================================

Memory Leaks Were Detected.
```


----------



## ProClub (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> I just uploaded 007 with some fixes in order to prevent a potential bad memory leak via a theory I had, please try it out and let me know if you encounter any leakage or anything.



I just got the time to install and it is fine on my end now. No more 1% ram increase every second for me. Need to do a test later.


----------



## TriAtlasGaming (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

Been streaming for 5+ hours...

No problems, but I'll let you all know if there is :)


----------



## soulreaver2662 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

the buffer delay on my webcam seems to be grayed out despite checking the custom resolution box...any idea why?


----------



## Xarox (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

6 hour stream yesterday. No issues. :)

This version is awesome!

Something I do wonder about though, is why game capture cannot locate the EMU version, (http://www.project1999.org/ of Everquest 1. It's not that big of a deal since I can use window capture, but game capture will of course always be preferred. :)


Xarox


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

the buffering delay is currently disabled due to a previous memory leak it had, that and I need to fix it to sort incoming packet data


----------



## Tak0r (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

no issues for me too. Had about 4 hours of streaming and i Can confirm VAC/Audio Device selection working without problems (hdwro asked me that)


----------



## AndreiD (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

I'll try this experimental build to see if I get the disconnect issue I've been having with the normal OBS (would get DCed from Twtich after ~7 hours streaming), I'll report if I find any issues after a long stream.


----------



## paibox (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

Just a note, file output currently seems to be broken, so I would hold off on testing it (0.48.007) right at the moment, especially if you intend to use your recorded stream footage for something.


----------



## katz9r (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*



			
				paibox said:
			
		

> Just a note, file output currently seems to be broken, so I would hold off on testing it (0.48.007) right at the moment, especially if you intend to use your recorded stream footage for something.



File output only works for me! Tried it yesterday (same version). So far no problems, great version!


----------



## paibox (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

Ah yeah, after some more testing I've realized that it's only FLV file output that doesn't work. MP4 file output is fine.


----------



## toxicshocksyndrome (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

no longer having audio sync issues with my elgato game capture hd, thank you!


----------



## soulreaver2662 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

thanks for the reply jim, i thought it was my system issue. silly me. 

will it ever be possible to add the same webcam as 2 different global sources? what i'm trying to do is have the same camera with 1 setting on a delay, and 1 setting without. because everytime i change from my elgato scene to my monitor capture, i'd have to change my webcam settings as well. 

could live with that, but i was just wondering =D

EDIT: i just realized you can do this if you don't have your webcam as a global source though lol


----------



## tHesR5 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

This build seems really solid, I did notice there was a 6-8 second delay between my actual game play and my stream (this is NOT an issue at all, to me) but just letting you know it is there.


----------



## ball2hi (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*



			
				tHesR5 said:
			
		

> This build seems really solid, I did notice there was a 6-8 second delay between my actual game play and my stream (this is NOT an issue at all, to me) but just letting you know it is there.


That's odd because I noticed that my delay decreased. in fact, my stream almost feels like it's in real time.


----------



## TriAtlasGaming (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

Really?

I get at least 5 seconds delay all the time. I wish I could have zero delay :(


----------



## ball2hi (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*



			
				TriAtlasGaming said:
			
		

> Really?
> 
> I get at least 5 seconds delay all the time. I wish I could have zero delay :(


It's not really zero delay. More like 1second. It's probably related to the server you're using to stream to.


----------



## Voxletum (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> it should work with it.  I'll have to..  uh, "test" bioshock infinite to make sure it works.


Don't leave us Jim! I see what you did there.

*edit* If you haven't played it already, make sure you play it on hard your first time through. It makes it a much more meaningful experience.

*edit2* Build seems good for me.


----------



## Jim (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

Bioshock infinite and heart of the swarm are evil.

Must..  continue..  work...


----------



## Namja (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

Hey Jim,

Just wanted to say I'm lovin' this new build (0.48.007) and all the work you've put into, but... there's a slight problem I ran into to recently.

Whenever I was streaming BioShock Infinite (awesome story by the way) and Skyrim on PC using the Game Capture function on OBS @ 60fps, it seems like at certain points the fps fluctuates between 40ish - 60ish fps within OBS. Noting that my fps in-game is a constant, flawless fps at/above 60fps. As time passes, OBS randomly stops responding then crashes :(

On the other hand, whenever I tried to use Monitor Capture (disabled Aero) today while streaming Skyrim on PC @ 60fps, it was constantly @ 60fps and never flucuating, but my in-game fps seemed lower and/or choppy @ times. I think the reason why it was doing this is because I had to play Skyrim with the Fullscreen Borderless Window option; which only works with Monitor Capture and not Game Capture since technically the game isn't running in Fullscreen mode, but rather than window mode "fullscreen."

So here's the log(s) of today's stream that is explaining the whole situation described above.

There's two logs that were created from today's stream... Here's 1 of 2:


```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.007b (experimental test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3930K CPU @ 3.20GHz
CPU Speed: 3209MHz
Physical Memory:  16355MB Total, 13226MB Free
stepping id: 7, model 13, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 12, total cores 6
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2091581440
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147479552
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (3- USB PnP Sound Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Blue Snowball)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082d&mi_00#7&33fb4af&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: MJPG, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'MJPG'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
------------------------------------------
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
Total frames rendered: 1652, number of frames that lagged: 1 (0.06%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (3- USB PnP Sound Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Blue Snowball)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
------------------------------------------
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-iad-backup.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082d&mi_00#7&33fb4af&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: MJPG, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'MJPG'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
SharedTexCapture hooked
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 75!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 65!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 55!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 45!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 35!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 25!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 15!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 5!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 68!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 58!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 48!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 38!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 28!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 18!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 8!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 69!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 59!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 49!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 39!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 29!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 19!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 9!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 70!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 60!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 50!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 40!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 30!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 20!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 10!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 75!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 65!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 55!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 45!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 35!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 25!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 15!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 5!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 66!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 56!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 46!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 36!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 26!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 16!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 6!  Had to delete audio segment.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
```

and here's 2 of 2:


```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.007b (experimental test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3930K CPU @ 3.20GHz
CPU Speed: 3209MHz
Physical Memory:  16355MB Total, 11626MB Free
stepping id: 7, model 13, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 12, total cores 6
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2091581440
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147479552
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (3- USB PnP Sound Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Blue Snowball)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082d&mi_00#7&33fb4af&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: MJPG, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'MJPG'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
------------------------------------------
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-iad-backup.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
Using Window Capture
Using Window Capture
Using graphics capture
SharedTexCapture hooked
SharedTexCapture hooked
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
Using Monitor Capture
Warning -- Capture BitBlt failed..  just so you know
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 63!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 53!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 43!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 33!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 23!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 13!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 64!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 54!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 44!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 34!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 24!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 14!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 4!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 65!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 55!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 45!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 35!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 25!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 15!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 5!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 68!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 58!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 48!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 38!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 28!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 18!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 8!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 69!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 59!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 49!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 39!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 29!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 19!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 9!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 70!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 60!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 50!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 40!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 30!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 20!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 10!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 72!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 62!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 52!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 42!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 32!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 22!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 12!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 2!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 63!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 53!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 43!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 33!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 23!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 13!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 69!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 59!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 49!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 39!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 29!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 19!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 9!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 70!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 60!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 50!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 40!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 30!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 20!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 10!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 71!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 61!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 65!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 55!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 45!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 35!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 25!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 15!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 5!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 66!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 56!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 46!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 36!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 26!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 16!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 6!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 74!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 64!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 54!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 44!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 34!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 24!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 14!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 4!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 71!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 61!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 62!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 52!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 42!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 32!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 22!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 12!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 2!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 66!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 56!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 46!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 36!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 26!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 16!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 6!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 67!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 57!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 47!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 37!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 27!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 17!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 7!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 68!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 58!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 48!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 38!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 28!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 18!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 8!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 72!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 62!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 52!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 42!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 32!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 22!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 12!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 2!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 63!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 53!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 43!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 33!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 23!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 13!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.
RTMPPublisher::BufferedSend: Increasing socket send buffer to ISB 524288
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Socket error, send() returned -1, GetLastError() 10053
Total frames rendered: 718076, number of frames that lagged: 25305 (3.52%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 13347 (1.86%)
okay, this is strange
librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10053 (79 bytes)
librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10038 (42 bytes)
Number of times waited to send: 4, Waited for a total of 16402 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (3- USB PnP Sound Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Blue Snowball)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082d&mi_00#7&33fb4af&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: MJPG, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'MJPG'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
------------------------------------------
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-iad-backup.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 71!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 61!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 62!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 52!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 42!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 32!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 22!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 12!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 2!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 69!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 59!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 49!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 39!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 29!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 19!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 9!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 70!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 60!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 50!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 40!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 30!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 20!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 10!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 71!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 61!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 62!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 52!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 42!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 32!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 22!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 12!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 2!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 63!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 53!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 43!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 33!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 23!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 13!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 88!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 78!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 68!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 58!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 48!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 38!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 28!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 18!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 8!  Had to delete audio segment.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 70!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 60!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 50!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 40!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 30!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 20!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 10!  Had to delete audio segment.
RTMPPublisher::BufferedSend: Increasing socket send buffer to ISB 131072
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
Total frames rendered: 322386, number of frames that lagged: 10050 (3.12%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 4121 (1.28%)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
Number of times waited to send: 16, Waited for a total of 60384 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 6 (0.0019%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 6 (0.0019%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 9.061 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 95.2%] [unaccounted: 4.8%]
| scene->Preprocess - [70.3%] [avg time: 6.369 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [24.9%] [avg time: 2.257 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 23.8%] [unaccounted: 1.14%]
| | CopyResource - [0.177%] [avg time: 0.016 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.132%] [avg time: 0.012 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [23.2%] [avg time: 2.103 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| | sending stuff out - [0.254%] [avg time: 0.023 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
==============================================================
```

I tried reading through the log(s), but have no clue how to read them as to where to see what/where the problem has occurred.

Sorry if this post was kinda lenghty, but any help is appreciated :)

Again, Keep up the good work Jim.
Very impressed :)

P.S.
Was also wondering what does the "Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by XX!  Had to delete audio segment." mean?

Namja.


----------



## KamelJabber (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

One quick thing I noticed with the test build was my CPU using more processing power.
~60%
It's usually around ~50%.
SO many variables can cause that.
My plan is to reboot, launch the "stable" build, monitor it 20 minutes.
Reboot again, launch the test build, monitor it for 20 minutes.

I'll let you know how it turned out :)

EDIT:
Nope sorry!
I rebooted ran the test build for 5 min
Then the stable build for 5 min.
CPU usage for both was 30%.  Something else must have been going on with my system at the time
In fact I think the test build was lower on average as they both fluctuated between 28% and 34%.
I was idle in game and using game source.  When i'm actually playing the CPU runs at 60%.

So yah, sorry for the wasted post :/


----------



## Helixia (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

Someone else noticed OBS just stop streaming on Twitch without knowing?
I streamed for 2:21:42.
I streamed at downscale of 1.25 which is in my situation: 1366x864.

I used the 32 bit version and i have 64 bit Operating System.

Log files:

```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.003b (experimental test build) - 32bit (´・ω・｀)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
CPU Speed: 3309MHz
Physical Memory:  4095MB Total, 4095MB Free
stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1025179648
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3220779008
------------------------------------------
Adapter 2
  Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1536x864
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{de1dc77d-17bb-4705-bf31-392c4d73b755}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using text output
Using text output
Warning -- DShowPlugin: Invalid audio device: name '(null)', path '(null)'
DShowPlugin: No audio pin, result = 80004005
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Webcam C310,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_081b&mi_00#7&1a79aabb&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 432x240 - 432x240, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using graphics capture
Using Window Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1536, height: 864
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3000
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 944, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1536x864
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{de1dc77d-17bb-4705-bf31-392c4d73b755}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using text output
Using text output
Warning -- DShowPlugin: Invalid audio device: name '(null)', path '(null)'
DShowPlugin: No audio pin, result = 80004005
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Webcam C310,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_081b&mi_00#7&1a79aabb&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 432x240 - 432x240, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using graphics capture
Using Window Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1536, height: 864
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3000
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 3624, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1536x864
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{de1dc77d-17bb-4705-bf31-392c4d73b755}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using text output
Using text output
Warning -- DShowPlugin: Invalid audio device: name '(null)', path '(null)'
DShowPlugin: No audio pin, result = 80004005
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Webcam C310,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_081b&mi_00#7&1a79aabb&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 432x240 - 432x240, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using graphics capture
Using Window Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1536, height: 864
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3000
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 1770, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1536x864
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{de1dc77d-17bb-4705-bf31-392c4d73b755}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using text output
Using text output
Warning -- DShowPlugin: Invalid audio device: name '(null)', path '(null)'
DShowPlugin: No audio pin, result = 80004005
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Webcam C310,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_081b&mi_00#7&1a79aabb&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 432x240 - 432x240, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using graphics capture
Using Window Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1536, height: 864
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3000
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 819, number of frames that lagged: 5 (0.61%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 1 (0.12%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1536x864
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{de1dc77d-17bb-4705-bf31-392c4d73b755}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using text output
Using text output
Warning -- DShowPlugin: Invalid audio device: name '(null)', path '(null)'
DShowPlugin: No audio pin, result = 80004005
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Webcam C310,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_081b&mi_00#7&1a79aabb&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 432x240 - 432x240, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using graphics capture
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1536, height: 864
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3000
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Total frames rendered: 13682, number of frames that lagged: 699 (5.11%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 346 (2.53%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{de1dc77d-17bb-4705-bf31-392c4d73b755}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using text output
Using text output
Warning -- DShowPlugin: Invalid audio device: name '(null)', path '(null)'
DShowPlugin: No audio pin, result = 80004005
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Webcam C310,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_081b&mi_00#7&1a79aabb&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 432x240 - 432x240, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using graphics capture
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3000
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 4318, number of frames that lagged: 1519 (35.18%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 1456 (33.72%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{de1dc77d-17bb-4705-bf31-392c4d73b755}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using text output
Using text output
Warning -- DShowPlugin: Invalid audio device: name '(null)', path '(null)'
DShowPlugin: No audio pin, result = 80004005
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Webcam C310,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_081b&mi_00#7&1a79aabb&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 432x240 - 432x240, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using graphics capture
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 40
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3000
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 1087, number of frames that lagged: 637 (58.60%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 1297 (119.32%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1536x864
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{de1dc77d-17bb-4705-bf31-392c4d73b755}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using text output
Using text output
Warning -- DShowPlugin: Invalid audio device: name '(null)', path '(null)'
DShowPlugin: No audio pin, result = 80004005
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Webcam C310,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_081b&mi_00#7&1a79aabb&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 432x240 - 432x240, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using graphics capture
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1536, height: 864
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3000
------------------------------------------
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-ams.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 10!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 73!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 63!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 53!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 43!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 33!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 23!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 13!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 63!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 53!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 43!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 33!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 23!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 13!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 23!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 13!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.
```

EDIT: The same goes for the 64 bit version:

```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.003b (experimental test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
CPU Speed: 3309MHz
Physical Memory:  12205MB Total, 6933MB Free
stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1025179648
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3220779008
------------------------------------------
Adapter 2
  Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1536x864
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{de1dc77d-17bb-4705-bf31-392c4d73b755}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using text output
Using text output
Warning -- DShowPlugin: Invalid audio device: name '(null)', path '(null)'
DShowPlugin: No audio pin, result = 80004005
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Webcam C310,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_081b&mi_00#7&1a79aabb&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 432x240 - 432x240, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using graphics capture
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1536, height: 864
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3000
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 1791, number of frames that lagged: 35 (1.95%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 47 (2.62%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1536x864
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{de1dc77d-17bb-4705-bf31-392c4d73b755}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using text output
Using text output
Warning -- DShowPlugin: Invalid audio device: name '(null)', path '(null)'
DShowPlugin: No audio pin, result = 80004005
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Webcam C310,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_081b&mi_00#7&1a79aabb&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 432x240 - 432x240, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using graphics capture
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1536, height: 864
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3000
------------------------------------------
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-ams.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
```

EDIT2: It also with 720p streaming.


----------



## christianlej (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

Hi Hexilia

Try downloading the latest Test version.


----------



## Tatazilla (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

I can also confirm that the latest test version does the same thing as v0.48.003b. I did 720p as well with no downscale. I also Disable the View so I didn't know until people start leaving.


----------



## akskiller (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

I'm having some audio delay on the latest test build. The delay on happens on the VOD and not when its live. I streamed on hashd, Ill try twitch next to see if its only hashd vods.

EDIT: Yeah seems to be hashd vods are the only thing with audio delayed with latest, this actually started with 003, just now posting.


----------



## Virsoul (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*



			
				Tatazilla said:
			
		

> I can also confirm that the latest test version does the same thing as v0.48.003b. I did 720p as well with no downscale. I also Disable the View so I didn't know until people start leaving.



This happens for me in all 48 builds as well.  The timer will just stop and I won't know until my streams inform me.  The preview screen and audio levels are still active on the control panel, but it quits streaming.   If i try to restart the stream, OBS stops responding and crashes.  Went back to 473b and don't have this issue.

I'd really love to use the new version though since the 1.25 downscale allows me to stream in 720p.  Should be noted that this usually only happens when my screen has more action going on.  If there's little movement, it's stable.


----------



## pike2580 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

First version that i have 0 issues with, plus the noise gate is a life safer for me, i stream from the living room and the stream cannot hear anyone talking except me, it is perfect :D


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

we found that bug with the stream freeze.  I'll try to post a new build later today.  sorry about that.


----------



## TheVoicz (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

Yea, can confirm this as well.  Streams fine, audio/video crystal clear, then for no reason, its bugs out and locks, and I won't realize I'm actually offline when the program freezes.  Restarts and does the same thing after a period of time.  Any news on future plans on having video player abilities?  Thx again as always!

http://www.twitch.tv/thevoicz


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*



			
				TheVoicz said:
			
		

> Any news on future plans on having video player abilities?



NoSFeRaTU just posted a very early version of a plugin that can do this: viewtopic.php?f=11&t=3003


----------



## austinmrs (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*



			
				pike2580 said:
			
		

> First version that i have 0 issues with, plus the noise gate is a life safer for me, i stream from the living room and the stream cannot hear anyone talking except me, it is perfect :D




how do you use noise gate? can you put here a print?


----------



## soulreaver2662 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.007 experimental test build*

enable preview and set the 'close threshold' slider on the left to be higher than whatever background noise you're getting as seen by the fluctuating green bar. so that your mic will not activate despite this background noise.

then start talking normally into your mic and see where the green bar is at it's highest, and set the 'open threshold' slider on the right to somewhere slightly lower than that, so that your mic activates whenever you speak at a comfortable volume level. 

think of it as a closed gate that only opens up when it detects a higher volume level like you speaking into the mic. 

attack time is how quickly you want your voice to be heard when the gate opens. so if you set it too high, you can say something like "hello, my name is john" and the gate opens up when you say "hello", but only the words "my name is john" is heard on your stream. sort of a fade-in effect. 

hold time is how long you want the gate to be open for, even after you stop talking. so if you set it to zero, and you say a sentence with a lot of short pauses in between, the gate will have to open and close after each pause. 

release time works hand in hand with your attack and hold time, it determines the amount of time required for the gate to go from open to closed. like a fade-out effect. if you have it set too low, the gate opens and closes very abruptly and you may hear soft clicking noises when you start/stop talking. it's best to set this above zero. 

for reference, my attack time is 0ms, hold time is 200ms and release time is 150ms. haven't had issues with this setting, but you will need to figure out the 2 volume thresholds on your own.

this is my understanding of the noise gate and i hope it helps.


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.010 experimental test build*

Uploaded to 0.48.010, may have made it totally unstable again in terms of audio/devices, however the original freeze bug has been fixed, along with quite a number of other bugs.

Need to know if devices are stable.  Especially need some elgato testing with the "Use buffering" option.


----------



## Namja (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.010 experimental test build*

Thanks Jim!

Will test this experimental build soon! (0.48.010)


----------



## Joe33345 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.010 experimental test build*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwleqEAAK6w

I can confirm that the youtube uploader works fine. This is from 0.48.003b and it uploaded and is perfectly synced. :D

JoeNumbers


----------



## Photek97 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.010 experimental test build*

I tried doing some tests with 0.48.010 and I'm getting crackling/popping when I talk into the microphone that wasn't present in the 0.48.007 (and previous) builds.  I figure it's either a bug or something to do with the Noise Gate settings, but other than switching versions, I didn't change anything.


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.010 experimental test build*

If you have issues with audio I need to debug it further.  The audio code has changed a fair amount so if you have problems I need to try to debug it directly.  Do you have time to come by chat and go through the process?


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.011 experimental test build*

Okay, Joe came in and helped me debug the issues, and I -think- I nailed the problem, try 0.48.011 if you had the audio issues.


----------



## DazUki (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.011 experimental test build*

Haven't tried to livestream yet with .011 but i don't seem to get any audio at all(when using preview screen the green bars doesn't move and the noisegate preview audiobar doesn't move either).

So i tried to record a local file instead so i could see if i really didn't have any audio and the .mp4 files becomes only 2kb and 0 sec long. I didn't have this problem on .007

Posting this log file might help you(and me perhaps!)

```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.011b (experimental test build) - 32bit (´・ω・｀)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         870  @ 2.93GHz
CPU Speed: 3519MHz
Physical Memory:  4095MB Total, 4095MB Free
stepping id: 5, model 14, family 6, type 0, extmodel 0, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
monitor 2: pos={-1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7600 
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2091319296
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147479552
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-06, 07:58:18===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1152x648
  Output resolution: 1152x648
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Webcam C270,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0825&mi_00#7&2d10157b&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 352x288 - 352x288, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
    audio device: Microphone (Realtek High Defini,
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using Window Capture
------------------------------------------
    device: AmaRec Video Capture,
    device id (null),
    chosen type: RGB32, usingFourCC: false, res: 640x480 - 640x480, frameIntervals: 333667-333667, fourCC: 00000000
    audio device: Microphone (Realtek High Defini,
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1152, height: 648
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1700
    buffer size: 1700
    quality: 7
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 2767, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-06, 07:59:52=================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.041 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 65.2%] [unaccounted: 34.8%]
| scene->Preprocess - [65.2%] [avg time: 0.679 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [0%] [avg time: 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
==============================================================
```


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.011 experimental test build*

sounds like the audio stream failed somewhere along the line for you.  I'd need to debug it directly, if you have time.

edit: actually, you don't necessarily have to, I have another in chat who has the same issue as well


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*

Okay, just uploaded 0.48.012, fixed up that issue, I think that's just about the last of them I believe for the audio subsystem.

Need longer tests now, if it's at all possible.


----------



## Whobsoft (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*

I'm still having a problem where if I switch over to my BMI setting on my AVR, the audio stops on the stream. Same even if I turn off my monitor and turn it back on. When it comes back on, the audio is stopped.


----------



## Dajova (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*

I need someone to test something for me, cus the issue im having since a few testbuilds back is this..

You have to do EXACTLY like this to reproduse this problem:


Spoiler



1. Download PSO2 and follow all the instructions of how to play it. _(update will take a while, unless you already have it)_

2. Make a character and login with it. Stay in the lobby. _(Important, it won't trigger unless you are in the lobby, don't ask me why)_

3. Make a new scene in OBS for PSO2.

4. Add a Software Capture, select Window Capture and select "Phantasy Star Online 2", Inner WIndow enabled. _(Game Capture will not work, because of nProtect)_

5. Start Preview and leave it open for 30~ish sec _(Your computer will occasionally go up to 100% cpu, but basically 1-3fps in preview)_. Then close the preview.

6. Open log folder and open the most recent log. Now you should have something like this shown: 

*Total frames rendered: 26, number of frames that lagged: 18 (69.23%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 2315 (8903.85%)*


This is a VERY specific issue, but figured i'd share it.


----------



## Tatazilla (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*

I notice the 012b takes more processing power than previously.


----------



## Zinron (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*



			
				Dajova said:
			
		

> I need someone to test something for me, cus the issue im having since a few testbuilds back is this..
> 
> You have to do EXACTLY like this to reproduse this problem:
> 
> ...



I actually have PSO2 already installed on my laptop so I went ahead and gave this a shot. I'll post the logs:

The first is from 0.473 test 10 because that was what I was using on my laptop prior to today


Spoiler: v0.473b



Open Broadcaster Software v0.473b (glorious test build 10) - 32bit (´・ω・｀)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz
CPU Speed: 2294MHz
Physical Memory:  4039MB Total, 1289MB Free
stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 2
monitor 1: pos={-1366, 144}, size={1366, 768}
monitor 2: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M 
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1026097152
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1849614336
------------------------------------------
Adapter 2
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M 
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1026097152
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1849614336
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 852x480
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using Window Capture
Using graphics capture
Using graphics capture
Using graphics capture
Using Monitor Capture
Using Monitor Capture
x264: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX
x264: profile High, level 3.1
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 852, height: 480
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 2000
    buffer size: 2000
    quality: 8
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 2778, number of frames that lagged: 972 (34.99%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
x264: frame I:15    Avg QP:22.29  size: 39423
x264: frame P:1149  Avg QP:25.94  size:  7464
x264: frame B:1579  Avg QP:27.55  size:  1012
x264: consecutive B-frames: 12.1% 32.5%  2.8% 52.6%
x264: mb I  I16..4: 25.9% 18.2% 55.9%
x264: mb P  I16..4:  3.5%  2.4%  1.2%  P16..4: 23.2% 15.4%  8.1%  0.0%  0.0%    skip:46.2%
x264: mb B  I16..4:  0.3%  0.1%  0.0%  B16..8:  8.2%  3.8%  0.5%  direct: 1.3%  skip:85.8%  L0:33.4% L1:46.3% BI:20.3%
x264: 8x8 transform intra:30.8% inter:23.5%
x264: coded y,uvDC,uvAC intra: 49.0% 34.6% 17.4% inter: 7.9% 4.9% 1.9%
x264: i16 v,h,dc,p: 39% 41% 16%  4%
x264: i8 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 17% 37% 28%  2%  3%  2%  4%  2%  5%
x264: i4 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 19% 39% 14%  4%  4%  4%  7%  3%  6%
x264: i8c dc,h,v,p: 56% 28% 14%  2%
x264: Weighted P-Frames: Y:0.1% UV:0.1%
x264: kb/s:879.74
=====Stream End=======================================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 29.726 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 43.6%] [unaccounted: 56.4%]
| scene->Preprocess - [39.1%] [avg time: 11.634 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [4.41%] [avg time: 1.312 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 4.3%] [unaccounted: 0.114%]
| | CopyResource - [0.266%] [avg time: 0.079 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.202%] [avg time: 0.06 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [3.82%] [avg time: 1.137 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | sending stuff out - [0.00673%] [avg time: 0.002 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
==============================================================



*Total frames rendered: 2778, number of frames that lagged: 972 (34.99%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
*

The second is the current build 0.48.012


Spoiler: v0.48.012



Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.012b (experimental test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz
CPU Speed: 2294MHz
Physical Memory:  4039MB Total, 1288MB Free
stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 2
monitor 1: pos={-1366, 144}, size={1366, 768}
monitor 2: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
------------------------------------------
Adapter 2
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M 
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1026097152
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1849614336
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-06, 14:59:58===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 852x480
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using Window Capture
Using graphics capture
Using graphics capture
Using graphics capture
Using Monitor Capture
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 852, height: 480
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 2000
    buffer size: 2000
    quality: 8
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 2174, number of frames that lagged: 22 (1.01%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 14 (0.64%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-06, 15:01:12=================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 17.877 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 94%] [unaccounted: 5.97%]
| scene->Preprocess - [84.7%] [avg time: 15.144 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [9.31%] [avg time: 1.665 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 9.02%] [unaccounted: 0.291%]
| | CopyResource - [0.817%] [avg time: 0.146 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.431%] [avg time: 0.077 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [7.76%] [avg time: 1.388 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | sending stuff out - [0.0112%] [avg time: 0.002 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
==============================================================



*Total frames rendered: 2174, number of frames that lagged: 22 (1.01%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 14 (0.64%)*

Probably need more details on your setup to reproduce the problem.


----------



## TheD5 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*

So far i had no problems at all with this build. Neither higher Cpu Usage than before or fps drop.

All works fine :)


----------



## Jim (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*

The reason it might be taking a little more processing power for some people is because it may actually be encoding more frames.  Two reasons why this may be occurring:

1.) The build is way more efficient in recent builds, and frame timing is much more accurate.  Some systems wouldn't properly time the frames properly, so it wouldn't encode as much data.  It now should accurately capture at the exact rate your FPS is set to (or that you can handle).  So if your stream seems smoother, then that's probably the reason for increase.

2.) Another potential reason is since 0.473b magnificent test 11, it's been duplicating frames temporarily while I get device code threaded, similar to how the constant framerate option works, only with the actual x264 setting off.  I did this for testing reasons to prevent devices from lagging frames and causing the composition timestamps to spike too high.  However if your capture framerate is less than your set framerate, it will duplicate frames, causing you to encode more.  I'm going to disable the frame duplication code as soon as I get the directshow properly threaded.


----------



## Dajova (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*



			
				Zinron said:
			
		

> Probably need more details on your setup to reproduce the problem.


Dont think that has anything to do with anything, but ok... (exported from Speccy)


Spoiler



Summary
		Operating System
			Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit SP1
		CPU
			Intel Core i5 3550 @ 3.30GHz	37 °C
			Ivy Bridge 22nm Technology
		RAM
			16,0 GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 665MHz (9-9-9-24)
		Motherboard
			Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z68AP-D3 (Socket 1155)	36 °C
		Graphics
			BenQ G2420HD (1920x1080@60Hz)
			NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660
		Hard Drives
			1863GB Western Digital WDC WD20EARX-00PASB0 ATA Device (SATA)	30 °C
			932GB Western Digital WDC WD1001FALS-00J7B0 ATA Device (SATA)	42 °C
		Audio
			Plantronics GameCom


----------



## werto (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*

Error using 0.48.012b Error: Texture->Map failed: 0x887a0005. Never had this issue before.


```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.012b (experimental test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3630QM CPU @ 2.40GHz
CPU Speed: 2395MHz
Physical Memory:  8088MB Total, 5385MB Free
stepping id: 9, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1366, 768}
Windows Version: 6.2 Build 9200 
Aero is Enabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 33554432
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
------------------------------------------
Adapter 2
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2091712512
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147479552
------------------------------------------
Adapter 3
  Video Adapter: Microsoft Basic Render Driver
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 0
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 268435456
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-07, 12:46:50===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1366x768
  Output resolution: 1364x768
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Razer Banshee)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Razer Banshee)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 64
Using bitmap image
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1364, height: 768
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 2500
------------------------------------------
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-lhr-backup.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 65536
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
Using bitmap image
Using text output
Using Window Capture
Using Window Capture
Using bitmap image
Using bitmap image
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using text output
Using Slide Show
Using Window Capture
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Razer Banshee)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Razer Banshee)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.


Error: Texture->Map failed: 0x887a0005
```


----------



## soulreaver2662 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*

been enjoying 0.48.012b since it was released, no random stream freezes and the video device delay works a treat. 

however, i've been experiencing random OBS crashes after hitting the 'stop streaming' or 'stop preview' button while capturing with Elgato. which really isn't so much of a problem for me because it doesn't ruin anything that i've streamed. just a matter of opening OBS up again. 

i haven't tested this with game capture yet though, so fingers crossed :)


----------



## Jim (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*

elgato has some crashing issues at the moment.  really annoys the hell out of me actually, it's always in their stupid damn filter.


----------



## Jim (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*

0x887a0005 apparently means "device removed".  I don't know what happened or why that would happen.


----------



## Darksim (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*

When I tried to add a video capture device in the 64 bit build, after entering the name, it gives me: Out of range! List<class String>::operator[](-1)

It doesn't happen in 32 bit.

Also, I know I was in the Elgato threads crying about it's problems, but I finally gave up and switched over to screen capturing the Elgato's software. Not a single problem yet.


----------



## paibox (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*

As far as I know, the Elgato does not have any 64-bit driver interface, so if that's the only video capture device you have on your computer, it isn't too unlikely that it would happen that way.


----------



## zolia (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*

well this bug got fixed by Jim i think but he not updated the version. i reported him it and it fixed but not sure if is the same.


----------



## Darksim (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*

Well, I have a webcam(s). Once I stopped using the Elgato direct source I got to start using the 64 bit build.


----------



## Jim (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*

Yea, I know about the -1 thing, I fixed the problem but haven't uploaded a fix for it yet


----------



## Namja (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*

Just finishing trying out the 0.48.0.12 experimental test build and I'm soo glad that this fixed the stream and/or OBS from freezing while streaming, but now I have another problem...

It seems, from my viewers, is that my mic audio (Blue Snowball Mic) is behind about 1 - 2 seconds from my webcam (Logitech C920). In the beginning, there was no delay (de-sync) so everything was in sync. As the stream was "progressively" moving on, the delay/de-sync between my mic audio and webcam was very noticeable. I never had this problem before using the 0.48.0.12 experimental test build. So I'm not sure if you changed anything from 0.48.0.11 to 0.48.0.12.

Any thoughts and/or solutions? Would appreciate the help. Thanks :)

Log:


```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.012b (experimental test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3930K CPU @ 3.20GHz
CPU Speed: 3209MHz
Physical Memory:  16355MB Total, 13228MB Free
stepping id: 7, model 13, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 12, total cores 6
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2091581440
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147479552
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-07, 12:50:54===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (3- USB PnP Sound Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Blue Snowball)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082d&mi_00#7&33fb4af&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: MJPG, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'MJPG'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
------------------------------------------
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
------------------------------------------
    device: Blackmagic WDM Capture,
    device id \\?\decklink#avstream#5&86e47be&1&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\decklinkcapture1,
    chosen type: HDYC, usingFourCC: true, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 166833-166833, fourCC: 'HDYC'

Using directshow input
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
Total frames rendered: 9176, number of frames that lagged: 5 (0.05%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 51 (0.56%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-07, 12:53:30=================================================
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-07, 12:55:44===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (3- USB PnP Sound Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Blue Snowball)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
------------------------------------------
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082d&mi_00#7&33fb4af&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: MJPG, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'MJPG'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
Total frames rendered: 3003, number of frames that lagged: 7 (0.23%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 28 (0.93%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-07, 12:56:36=================================================
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-07, 12:56:41===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (3- USB PnP Sound Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Blue Snowball)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
------------------------------------------
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-iad-backup.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082d&mi_00#7&33fb4af&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: MJPG, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'MJPG'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
SharedTexCapture hooked
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 53!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 43!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 33!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 23!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 13!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
RTMPPublisher::BufferedSend: Increasing socket send buffer to ISB 131072
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
SharedTexCapture hooked
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
SharedTexCapture hooked
SharedTexCapture hooked
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
SharedTexCapture hooked
SharedTexCapture hooked
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 52!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 42!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 32!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 22!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 12!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 2!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 54!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 44!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 34!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 24!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 14!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 4!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 55!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 45!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 35!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 25!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 15!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 5!  Had to delete audio segment.

------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082d&mi_00#7&33fb4af&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: MJPG, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'MJPG'
    audio device: Microphone (Blue Snowball),
    audio device id (null),

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Total frames rendered: 1114882, number of frames that lagged: 65874 (5.91%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 64628 (5.80%)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
Number of times waited to send: 4, Waited for a total of 16402 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 66 (0.0057%), Number of p-frames dropped: 65 (0.0056%), Total 131 (0.011%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-07, 18:20:19=================================================
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-07, 18:21:08===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (3- USB PnP Sound Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Blue Snowball)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
------------------------------------------
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
------------------------------------------
    device: Blackmagic WDM Capture,
    device id \\?\decklink#avstream#5&86e47be&1&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\decklinkcapture1,
    chosen type: HDYC, usingFourCC: true, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 166833-166833, fourCC: 'HDYC'

Using directshow input
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082d&mi_00#7&33fb4af&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: MJPG, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'MJPG'
    audio device: Microphone (Blue Snowball),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using Monitor Capture
Total frames rendered: 541, number of frames that lagged: 6 (1.11%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 63 (11.65%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-07, 18:21:20=================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 4.584 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 90.7%] [unaccounted: 9.29%]
| scene->Preprocess - [10.6%] [avg time: 0.488 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [80.1%] [avg time: 3.67 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 43.7%] [unaccounted: 36.4%]
| | CopyResource - [0.218%] [avg time: 0.01 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.0654%] [avg time: 0.003 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [43%] [avg time: 1.97 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| | sending stuff out - [0.414%] [avg time: 0.019 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
==============================================================
```


----------



## R1CH (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*



			
				werto said:
			
		

> Error using 0.48.012b Error: Texture->Map failed: 0x887a0005. Never had this issue before.


This usually happens if your video card crashes and does a driver reset / recovery. OBS cannot recover from this situation as all the textures and other device references become invalid.


----------



## simondoto (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*

Not sure if this is relevant to this version only or what but when I try to edit a video source(cam) that's currently unplugged but saved in my settings the program crashes, giving me an error about something. I can't be arsed to recreate the crash to tell you what error it is. 

On another note I noticed that after around 2 hours of streaming my audio drivers got unloaded(?) and the game I was playing had no sound. This has never happened before when I played the game normally, without the stream. No error messages, no crash, just 1-4 second screen freeze then no audio. This fixed itself by restarting the stream and the game.


----------



## werto (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*



			
				R1CH said:
			
		

> werto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe it was a hardware failure as well and had nothing to do with OBS. New streams have no issues till now.


----------



## Namja (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*

So Day 2 of using the 0.48.012 experimental test build and I'm still getting my mic (Blue Snowball Mic) ahead like 1 - 1.5/2 seconds from my webcam (Logitech C920). Like it starts off great with everything being in-sync, but as the stream goes by, they become out-of-sync.

Is anyone else experiencing this issue or am I the only one? Would like some input/suggestions please :)

Again, I would like to stress that I never had this problem ever since this experimental build.

Thanks.

Log:


```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.012b (experimental test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3930K CPU @ 3.20GHz
CPU Speed: 3209MHz
Physical Memory:  16355MB Total, 12979MB Free
stepping id: 7, model 13, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 12, total cores 6
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2091581440
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147479552
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-09, 13:14:22===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (3- USB PnP Sound Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Blue Snowball)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082d&mi_00#7&33fb4af&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: MJPG, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'MJPG'
    audio device: Microphone (Blue Snowball),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using Monitor Capture
Using custom x264 settings: "rc-lookahead=60 ratetol=20"
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
------------------------------------------
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
Total frames rendered: 2303, number of frames that lagged: 1 (0.04%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-09, 13:15:01=================================================
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-09, 13:19:54===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (3- USB PnP Sound Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Blue Snowball)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
Using custom x264 settings: "rc-lookahead=60 ratetol=20"
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
------------------------------------------
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-iad-backup.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082d&mi_00#7&33fb4af&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: MJPG, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'MJPG'
    audio device: Microphone (Blue Snowball),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
SharedTexCapture hooked
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 52!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 42!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 32!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 22!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 12!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 2!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 52!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 42!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 32!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 22!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 12!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 2!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
SharedTexCapture hooked
SharedTexCapture hooked
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 52!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 42!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 32!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 22!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 12!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 2!  Had to delete audio segment.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
SharedTexCapture hooked
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 57!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 47!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 37!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 27!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 17!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 7!  Had to delete audio segment.

Total frames rendered: 297467, number of frames that lagged: 42634 (14.33%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 39738 (13.36%)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-09, 14:52:46=================================================
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-09, 14:53:40===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (3- USB PnP Sound Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Blue Snowball)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082d&mi_00#7&33fb4af&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: MJPG, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'MJPG'
    audio device: Microphone (Blue Snowball),
    audio device id (null),

    device audio info - bits per sample: 16, channels: 2, samples per sec: 44100, block size: 4
Using directshow input
Using Monitor Capture
Using custom x264 settings: "rc-lookahead=60 ratetol=20"
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
------------------------------------------
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-iad-backup.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
SharedTexCapture hooked
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
Total frames rendered: 3928, number of frames that lagged: 15 (0.38%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 17 (0.43%)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10035 (42 bytes)
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-09, 14:54:47=================================================
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-09, 14:55:01===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (3- USB PnP Sound Device)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082d&mi_00#7&33fb4af&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: MJPG, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'MJPG'
    audio device: Microphone (Blue Snowball),
    audio device id (null),

    device audio info - bits per sample: 16, channels: 2, samples per sec: 44100, block size: 4
Using directshow input
Using Monitor Capture
Using custom x264 settings: "rc-lookahead=60 ratetol=20"
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
------------------------------------------
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-iad-backup.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
Total frames rendered: 1587, number of frames that lagged: 3 (0.19%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 2 (0.13%)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-09, 14:55:28=================================================
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-09, 14:55:55===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (3- USB PnP Sound Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Blue Snowball)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082d&mi_00#7&33fb4af&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: MJPG, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'MJPG'
    audio device: Microphone (Blue Snowball),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using Monitor Capture
Using custom x264 settings: "rc-lookahead=60 ratetol=20"
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
------------------------------------------
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-iad-backup.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
SharedTexCapture hooked
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

x264: VBV underflow (frame 185321, -33736 bits)
x264: VBV underflow (frame 185322, -293880 bits)
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 53!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 43!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 33!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 23!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 13!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
RTMPPublisher::BufferedSend: Increasing socket send buffer to ISB 131072
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
Total frames rendered: 248429, number of frames that lagged: 40015 (16.11%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 37983 (15.29%)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
Number of times waited to send: 6, Waited for a total of 24582 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-09, 16:14:43=================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 7.632 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 93.8%] [unaccounted: 6.18%]
| scene->Preprocess - [7.23%] [avg time: 0.552 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [86.6%] [avg time: 6.608 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 33.6%] [unaccounted: 53%]
| | CopyResource - [0.197%] [avg time: 0.015 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.0524%] [avg time: 0.004 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [33.1%] [avg time: 2.524 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| | sending stuff out - [0.301%] [avg time: 0.023 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
==============================================================
```


----------



## mrblack (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*

Was having issues with desktop sound on the previous test build and it seems to be in the new one as well. I've multiplied desktop sound all the way to 20, i just leave it at 16 for no real reason, and there's no change. After a certain point the sound just stops being boosted and stays the same no matter how high i try to boost it. 

Before i just needed to multiply it by 4 or 5 and worked perfectly. But this was 3 test builds ago. 


```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.012b (experimental test build) - 32bit (´・ω・｀)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz
CPU Speed: 2664MHz
Physical Memory:  3319MB Total, 1610MB Free
stepping id: 5, model 14, family 6, type 0, extmodel 0, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1176, 664}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GT 240
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1026031616
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1471934464
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-09, 22:48:49===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 960x540
  Output resolution: 960x540
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (2- Sennheiser USB Headset)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (2- Sennheiser USB Headset)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using text output
Using Window Capture
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: USB2.0 Camera,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_1e4e&pid_0102&mi_00#7&2b088825&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\global,
    chosen type: YUY2, usingFourCC: false, res: 640x480 - 640x480, frameIntervals: 333333-333333, fourCC: 'YUY2'
    audio device: (null),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using bitmap image
Using bitmap image
Using Window Capture
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 45
    width: 960, height: 540
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1550
    buffer size: 1750
    quality: 7
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 2529, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 1 (0.04%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-09, 22:49:48=================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 2.687 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 62.8%] [unaccounted: 37.2%]
| scene->Preprocess - [23.8%] [avg time: 0.639 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [39%] [avg time: 1.048 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 38.7%] [unaccounted: 0.261%]
| | CopyResource - [0.521%] [avg time: 0.014 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [1.45%] [avg time: 0.039 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [36.8%] [avg time: 0.988 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | sending stuff out - [0%] [avg time: 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
==============================================================
```


----------



## shALKE (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*

I streamed in the weekend whole 3 hours and had no issue with it.
Perfect


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*

Ah, sorry namja  I should have mentioned, if you want to ensure sync, read this:  viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3044

Sorry I haven't updated the test builds, I've been really busy and haven't been able to work directly on OBS over the last few days


----------



## Exceeded (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*

There is a little bug with sound level on preview.
I've had Mic/Aux boost set to 3. And bar in preview behaves in accordance with this. But thresholds works with sound level without boost. On picture you can see my settings, and what noise bar shows.







It's no problem to setup noise gate now, but very confusing in first minutes.


----------



## Namja (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> Ah, sorry namja  I should have mentioned, if you want to ensure sync, read this:  viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3044
> 
> Sorry I haven't updated the test builds, I've been really busy and haven't been able to work directly on OBS over the last few days



It's all good Jim, I know you're a busy man :). Thanks for replying back though.

Yeah I read that post earlier and I've tried it. Yes, it does sync my mic and webcam, but as you stated towards the end of that post, it "may" delay your video, in which it does. Since I didn't like that, I went back to the older experimental builds, since they didn't have the problem I was having, but I've noticed one thing. Before, the "Use Buffering" option was always on by default it seems in the older experimental builds and my mic and webcam were always in sync. So then I looked back @ the most recent build, 0.48.012 and I've noticed that the "Use buffering" wasn't on (unchecked) in my webcam properties.

So knowing this, I'm gonna see and test this later today to see if this fixes my problem with my mic and webcam de-syncing that I've been having over the past couple of days.

Thanks again.


----------



## Zinron (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*



			
				Dajova said:
			
		

> Zinron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My bad I should've worded that better. I meant within OBS.


----------



## Namja (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.012 experimental test build*

So it seems that I still get that "progressive" out-of-sync between my mic and webcam after long periods of streaming in a single session so I think I'm going back to 0.48.007 since I never had this problem come up til using the 0.48.012b experimental test build.

The only drawback from me using 0.48.007 is that I remember I had issues with the Game Capture freezing up OBS and crashing the program, which in turn, ends the stream. I was reading the older post for in this forum and was stated that there was a fix with the Game Capture and OBS crashing. So my question is... was there any minor/major changes done to Game Capture from 0.48.007 to 0.48.012b? Or did it remain the same and only some audio changes and minor bug fixes were implemented?

I would like to know this so I can make a decision to whether to go back to 0.48.007 and, hopefully, my stream won't crash from using Game Capture or just still experiment with this recent build and try to get my mic and webcam to stay in sync the whole time streaming. I know in this post here: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3044 I can make it always in sync, but the webcam and mic becomes delay within OBS and doesn't show, "in real time," on the preview window :(


Here's the log if you're interested:


```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.012b (experimental test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3930K CPU @ 3.20GHz
CPU Speed: 3209MHz
Physical Memory:  16355MB Total, 12793MB Free
stepping id: 7, model 13, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 12, total cores 6
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2091581440
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147479552
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-10, 16:37:49===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (3- USB PnP Sound Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Blue Snowball)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082d&mi_00#7&33fb4af&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: MJPG, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'MJPG'
    audio device: Microphone (Blue Snowball),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using Monitor Capture
Using custom x264 settings: "rc-lookahead=60 ratetol=20"
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
------------------------------------------
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-iad-backup.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
SharedTexCapture hooked
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
SharedTexCapture hooked
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 53!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 43!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 33!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 23!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 13!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.

Total frames rendered: 411631, number of frames that lagged: 3444 (0.84%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 14565 (3.54%)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-10, 18:32:44=================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 3.474 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 87.9%] [unaccounted: 12.1%]
| scene->Preprocess - [13%] [avg time: 0.45 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [74.9%] [avg time: 2.603 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 63.7%] [unaccounted: 11.3%]
| | CopyResource - [0.259%] [avg time: 0.009 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.0864%] [avg time: 0.003 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [62.8%] [avg time: 2.181 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| | sending stuff out - [0.547%] [avg time: 0.019 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
==============================================================
```

Not sure what this statement means:

Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by ##!  Had to delete audio segment.

Any explanation for this?

Much is appreciated :)
Namja.


----------



## Jim (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.013 experimental test build*

Just uploaded 0.48.013.  I updated the audio subsystem again, so you might want to try it out again, should get rid of those errors from your log file.  Also got rid of a few stupid elgato filter crashes, so the device should work now instead of crashing every time your configure.


----------



## Haliinen (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.013 experimental test build*

The Elgato seems to be fine in terms of configuring the device now without crashing, but I still need to test around a bit more!

The videocaptureapi.dll still crashes OBS on occasion when you stop the stream, this happens after the file has been compiled just like before so it's not that big of a deal, it's just a matter of opening up OBS again.


```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\program files (x86)\elgato\gamecapture\videocaptureapi.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: c0000005
Fault address: 65123612 (c:\program files (x86)\elgato\gamecapture\videocaptureapi.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.013b (experimental test build)
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack    EIP      Arg0     Arg1     Arg2     Arg3     Address
001FF134 65123612 002408FC 0000001C 00000000 00000ED4 videocaptureapi.dll!0x65123612
001FF15C 75B562FA 651235A0 002408FC 0000001C 00000000 user32.dll!0x75b562fa
001FF188 75B56D3A 00000000 651235A0 002408FC 0000001C user32.dll!0x75b56d3a
001FF200 75B56DE8 013417F0 00000000 0000001C 00000000 user32.dll!0x75b56de8
001FF25C 75B56E44 001FF2A8 00000000 001FF74C 77440070 user32.dll!0x75b56e44
001FF298 7744010A 001FF374 00000000 00000000 00000000 ntdll.dll!0x7744010a
001FF2EC 011AA442 01190000 00000000 004C2DB4 00000001 obs.exe!WinMain+0x892
001FF764 01209BF9 FFFDE000 001FF838 77469EF2 FFFDE000 obs.exe!strstr+0x1c9
001FF7F4 75DF33AA FFFDE000 72B65C78 00000000 00000000 kernel32.dll!0x75df33aa
001FF800 77469EF2 01209C4C FFFDE000 00000000 00000000 ntdll.dll!0x77469ef2
001FF840 77469EC5 01209C4C FFFDE000 00000000 00000000 ntdll.dll!0x77469ec5

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\Haliinen\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-04-11_1.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address      Module
```

I'll include the dump file if you need it, just let me know.


----------



## Jim (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.013 experimental test build*

ugh, I hate elgato's filter.  you sneeze in it's direction and it'll crash.  I'm sorry..  I'll try to see if anything in the directshow code could possibly cause it to crash.


----------



## Namja (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.013 experimental test build*

Thanks Jim! :)

I'll try out the 0.48.013 experimental test build today and will update you on how it went later this afternoon.

*Crosses fingers* :P

Thanks again for the quick reply!
Namja.


----------



## Namja (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.013 experimental test build*

Alright, so after streaming for about 5 - 6 hours with this recent experimental build (0.48.013b), I'm still getting that 1 - 1.5 second delay mic not syncing with the webcam. At the start of the stream, it's in sync, but, progressively, it starts to de-sync and becomes very noticeable after long use of streaming.

So since I'm not sure what is wrong with the build, if any, or it could maybe just be me since I'm not noticing anyone else having this same problem. It seems that I'll have to go back to using the 0.48.007 build, but I would hate to do that since I had an issue with this build too for having my OBS to crash when using Game Capture.

So either I risk using 0.48.007 and hoping my OBS won't crash, but my mic and webcam always being in sync OR risk using 0.48.013b knowing my mic and webcam will, sooner or later, be out-of-sync, but know that I'm 100% sure using Game Capture will not crash OBS since it was fixed prior to this build.

Again, I'm not blaming you Jim, you're doing an AMAZING job with providing us this awesome software and I'm lovin' every single bit of it everytime I stream with it, but, this most recent problem with my mic and webcam not being in sync is driving me nuts, lol. Such a dilemma I'm in...


Not sure if this is going to help much, but here's the log file of the stream I tested this build in:


```
------------------------------------------
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.013b (experimental test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3930K CPU @ 3.20GHz
CPU Speed: 3209MHz
Physical Memory:  16355MB Total, 12734MB Free
stepping id: 7, model 13, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 12, total cores 6
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2091581440
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147479552
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-11, 11:50:57===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (3- USB PnP Sound Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Blue Snowball)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
Using custom x264 settings: "rc-lookahead=60 ratetol=20"
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
------------------------------------------
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082d&mi_00#7&33fb4af&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: MJPG, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'MJPG'
    audio device: Microphone (Blue Snowball),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
Total frames rendered: 1355, number of frames that lagged: 7 (0.52%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 18 (1.33%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-11, 11:51:21=================================================
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-11, 11:52:19===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (3- USB PnP Sound Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Blue Snowball)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
------------------------------------------
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-iad-backup.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082d&mi_00#7&33fb4af&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: MJPG, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'MJPG'
    audio device: Microphone (Blue Snowball),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
SharedTexCapture hooked
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
Total frames rendered: 377773, number of frames that lagged: 29017 (7.68%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 28184 (7.46%)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-11, 13:43:52=================================================
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-11, 13:44:01===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (3- USB PnP Sound Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Blue Snowball)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082d&mi_00#7&33fb4af&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: MJPG, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'MJPG'
    audio device: Microphone (Blue Snowball),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
------------------------------------------
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-iad-backup.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
SharedTexCapture hooked
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
Total frames rendered: 847358, number of frames that lagged: 54109 (6.39%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 54894 (6.48%)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
Number of times waited to send: 27, Waited for a total of 104565 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 106 (0.012%), Number of p-frames dropped: 66 (0.0074%), Total 172 (0.019%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-11, 17:51:55=================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 4.96 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 91%] [unaccounted: 8.95%]
| scene->Preprocess - [9.17%] [avg time: 0.455 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [81.9%] [avg time: 4.061 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 42.2%] [unaccounted: 39.7%]
| | CopyResource - [0.262%] [avg time: 0.013 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.0806%] [avg time: 0.004 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [41.4%] [avg time: 2.053 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| | sending stuff out - [0.423%] [avg time: 0.021 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
==============================================================
```

I also want to note that today's stream was broken into 2 parts. The first half of the stream I didn't use the "Use Buffering" feature (since I never had to use this feature to begin with and my mic and webcam was always in sync) and the second half of the stream I use the "Use Buffering" feature and yet it still was out-of-sync.

So it seems the 0.48.006b experimental test build is the only build that is working for me. Anything after this build up to the most recent 0.48.013 build gives me problems from either OBS crashing because of Game Capture and/or other causes and from my mic and webcam becoming "progressively" out-of-sync (usually my mic is behind 1 - 1.5 seconds the webcam).


----------



## Voxletum (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.013 experimental test build*

Thank ye kindly for this information.


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.013 experimental test build*

namja - you need to come around chat sometime and make some time to do some serious debugging with me.  I must find this bug and get rid of it, not just for your sake, but for everyone's sake.


----------



## Namja (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.013 experimental test build*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> namja - you need to come around chat sometime and make some time to do some serious debugging with me.  I must find this bug and get rid of it, not just for your sake, but for everyone's sake.



Sure, I have some time tonight.


----------



## reevoluti0n (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.013 experimental test build*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> namja - you need to come around chat sometime and make some time to do some serious debugging with me.  I must find this bug and get rid of it, not just for your sake, but for everyone's sake.



Hey Jim, I'm free to help anytime.  I have plenty of hardware and an extensive background ... will drop by the chat now.


----------



## gabrilos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.013 experimental test build*

Yesterday I tested it, and my microphone audio and desktop audio were glitched, they sound like the stream was lagging, and with a strange noise, with a delay of 0.5 seg i think, I returned to the beta now...
Thanks for the awesome program
-Gabrilos


----------



## DAOWAce (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.013 experimental test build*

012 and 013 have been working great for me; no issues as far as I can see.  Been streaming at 720/1080p@60 and not dropping any frames even after 6+ hours; it's wonderful.

Not doing any capture card or mic stuff; just raw game capture and desktop audio, so I'm avoiding most issues people are having anyway.


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.014 experimental test build*

uploaded 0.48.014 - I fixed a few more audio bugs and glitches.  the sync thing namja had probably isn't fixed yet (I think), I still have to take a look at that, though hm, I might be able to make an option for a fix.


----------



## reevoluti0n (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.014 experimental test build*

About to start a window captured + multiple audio source + text overlay stream at http://twitch.tv/jtrgaming and will be going for a minimum of 8 hours.  Will be using .014, with the same parameters I've used on every build since the final .47 alpha.

So if you need any debugging assistance, please drop me a line and I'd be more than happy to help.  I can also do a Game Capture source if needed (different games + platforms) and/or stream to hashd.tv if that is of any help.

Thanks for the frequent updates!


----------



## Namja (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.014 experimental test build*

Hey Jim,

Just finished streaming for about 7.5 hours using the 0.48.006b experimental test build without any problems whatsoever! <3

OBS didn't crash due to Game Capture and/or other causes and the better yet, my mic and webcam was in sync the whole time. So again, it seems that this build is the best build for me to use at the moment. I do wish I could be using the most recent build since it has some fixes and adjustments (like the fixed issue with CBR not padding data correctly to make it fully constant bitrate, for example) that I like and isn't in the older experimental builds.

Here's the log file if you're curious:


```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.006b (experimental test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3930K CPU @ 3.20GHz
CPU Speed: 3209MHz
Physical Memory:  16355MB Total, 13096MB Free
stepping id: 7, model 13, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 12, total cores 6
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2091581440
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147479552
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (3- USB PnP Sound Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Blue Snowball)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082d&mi_00#7&33fb4af&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: MJPG, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'MJPG'
    audio device: Microphone (Blue Snowball),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
------------------------------------------
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
Total frames rendered: 645, number of frames that lagged: 1 (0.16%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (3- USB PnP Sound Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Blue Snowball)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
------------------------------------------
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-iad-backup.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082d&mi_00#7&33fb4af&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: MJPG, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'MJPG'
    audio device: Microphone (Blue Snowball),
    audio device id (null),

Using directshow input
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
SharedTexCapture hooked
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 71!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 61!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 62!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 52!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 42!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 32!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 22!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 12!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 2!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 63!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 53!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 43!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 33!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 23!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 13!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 64!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 54!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 44!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 34!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 24!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 14!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 4!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 65!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 55!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 45!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 35!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 25!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 15!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 5!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 66!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 56!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 46!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 36!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 26!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 16!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 6!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 67!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 57!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 47!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 37!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 27!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 17!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 7!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 68!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 58!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 48!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 38!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 28!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 18!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 8!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 69!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 59!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 49!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 39!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 29!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 19!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 9!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 70!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 60!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 50!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 40!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 30!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 20!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 10!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 71!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 61!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 62!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 52!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 42!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 32!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 22!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 12!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 2!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 63!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 53!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 43!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 33!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 23!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 13!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 64!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 54!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 44!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 34!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 24!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 14!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 4!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 65!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 55!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 45!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 35!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 25!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 15!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 5!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 66!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 56!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 46!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 36!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 26!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 16!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 6!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 67!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 57!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 47!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 37!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 27!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 17!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 7!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 68!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 58!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 48!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 38!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 28!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 18!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 8!  Had to delete audio segment.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 69!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 59!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 49!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 39!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 29!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 19!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 9!  Had to delete audio segment.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
SharedTexCapture hooked
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 70!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 60!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 50!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 40!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 30!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 20!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 10!  Had to delete audio segment.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
SharedTexCapture hooked
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 71!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 61!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 62!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 52!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 42!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 32!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 22!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 12!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 2!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 64!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 54!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 44!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 34!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 24!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 14!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 4!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 65!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 55!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 45!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 35!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 25!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 15!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 5!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 66!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 56!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 46!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 36!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 26!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 16!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 6!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 67!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 57!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 47!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 37!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 27!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 17!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 7!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 68!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 58!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 48!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 38!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 28!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 18!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 8!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 69!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 59!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 49!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 39!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 29!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 19!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 9!  Had to delete audio segment.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 70!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 60!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 50!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 40!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 30!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 20!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 10!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 71!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 61!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
using memory capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
using memory capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
using memory capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 62!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 52!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 42!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 32!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 22!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 12!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 2!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 63!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 53!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 43!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 33!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 23!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 13!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 64!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 54!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 44!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 34!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 24!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 14!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 4!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 65!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 55!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 45!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 35!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 25!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 15!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 5!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 66!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 56!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 46!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 36!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 26!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 16!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 6!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 67!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 57!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 47!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 37!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 27!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 17!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 7!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 68!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 58!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 48!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 38!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 28!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 18!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 8!  Had to delete audio segment.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
Warning -- Capture BitBlt failed..  just so you know
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
SharedTexCapture hooked
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
SharedTexCapture hooked
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 71!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 61!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Monitor Capture
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 62!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 52!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 42!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 32!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 22!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 12!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (Blue Snowball)' was behind target timestamp by 2!  Had to delete audio segment.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
Total frames rendered: 1566511, number of frames that lagged: 51376 (3.28%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 59604 (3.80%)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
Number of times waited to send: 2, Waited for a total of 8208 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 4.422 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 90.9%] [unaccounted: 9.14%]
| scene->Preprocess - [22.5%] [avg time: 0.994 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [68.4%] [avg time: 3.024 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 45.7%] [unaccounted: 22.7%]
| | CopyResource - [0.249%] [avg time: 0.011 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.136%] [avg time: 0.006 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [44.9%] [avg time: 1.987 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| | sending stuff out - [0.339%] [avg time: 0.015 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
==============================================================
```

Keep up the good work Jim & (others that are behind the project as well!) :)
Namja.


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.014 experimental test build*

namja (or anyone with the same issue) - come around some time, need to experiment


----------



## soulreaver2662 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.014 experimental test build*

hey jim, any plans to bring back the global audio offset feature?


----------



## TheNameIsSlicer (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.014 experimental test build*

I spent just over 12 hours streaming 0.48.014b last night. First off, the addition of the hotkey to Game Capture is great. It solves any problem I've previously had with Game Capture and games not showing up (black screen before). I also had some very noticeable lag testing the Window Capture part of Software Capture, although that may not be a bug at all. I figured I should at least mention it though.

I also experienced the same audio delay with my mic. I didn't stream continuously over the 12 hours. I stopped/restarted once or twice and got disconnected from the Twitch server I was using another time. Each time I started the stream back up, there was either minimal or zero audio delay. Then, each time without fail, it would get progressively worse until it looked like a badly dubbed movie. Haha. Here are all of my logs from last night:

http://pastebin.com/sq4kaNLp
http://pastebin.com/fmqB6knT
http://pastebin.com/YM9Ug39H
http://pastebin.com/05FB8eBJ


----------



## Haliinen (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.014 experimental test build*

I just want to add that streaming with the Elgato Game Capture HD and Wii U works like a charm now with the use buffering option, it seems to always stay in sync and the audio is cutting out way less now when something in the game is being loaded or whatever (NSMBU).

Tested with the latest test build. So yeah, it seems to be rock solid now.


----------



## Voxletum (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.014 experimental test build*

Streamed around 4 hours without any issues.


----------



## BlockAboots (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.014 experimental test build*

Will 048.014 fix the audio stuttering i was getting using my StarTech/Micomsoft PCI capture card?


----------



## dehixem (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.014 experimental test build*

Hey there,
I posted a topic about microphone stuttering issues I've been experiencing with 0.48.014b.

Here's a copy/paste of the issue, I hope it'll be fixed :)



> Hey there,
> 
> I noticed this issue for 2 days now and it really bothers me (and certainly the viewers) when I stream. I'm positive this is experienced only in OBS and w/ no other audio recording software.
> 
> ...



[Source] viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3231&p=18287#p18287


----------



## Haliinen (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.014 experimental test build*



			
				dehixem said:
			
		

> Hey there,
> I posted a topic about microphone stuttering issues I've been experiencing with 0.48.014b.
> 
> Here's a copy/paste of the issue, I hope it'll be fixed :)
> ...



http://sourceforge.net/projects/obsproj ... p/download

Try this build and report back.


----------



## dehixem (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.014 experimental test build*

Tried it and didn't change anything, I noticed that the stuttering goes on for about 20 seconds, then for the next 5 to 10 seconds the microphone audio is good, but then it starts stuttering again for about 20 seconds (and repeats).

*Edit : the microphone audio is just fine when I use 0.48.012 though. It got buggy w/ the next test builds (just tested build 013 and 014 again)*


----------



## Namja (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.014 experimental test build*

The out-of-sync issue with my mic and webcam might be fixed, but not 100% positive since I only tested this build for about 30 mins instead of a couple of hours (issue starts happening "progressively"). As mentioned though from others, I do get the same issue with my mic audio being distorted and/or has somewhat a static-type noise. It happens in random intervals, then it's fine for like a couple mins, but then starts to become all staticy/distorted.


----------



## Voxletum (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.014 experimental test build*



			
				dehixem said:
			
		

> Tried it and didn't change anything, I noticed that the stuttering goes on for about 20 seconds, then for the next 5 to 10 seconds the microphone audio is good, but then it starts stuttering again for about 20 seconds (and repeats).
> 
> *Edit : the microphone audio is just fine when I use 0.48.012 though. It got buggy w/ the next test builds (just tested build 013 and 014 again)*



Jim- The two people that had audio stutter problems in the irc chat, which were fixed in the whatever build (i assume that is now b14) did not have their issues in b12 as well.


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.014 experimental test build*

I'm just going to remove the new audio code and make an alternative fix for device audio instead, it's not worth the pain when the previous method was working fine for 99% of people


----------



## reevoluti0n (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.014 experimental test build*

.014 has displayed some odd behavior for me on the audio side of things as well when using the (3.5mm out @ 44.1k/16-bit/DSP disabled) )realtek speaker output for desktop and stereo mix for mic/auxiliary device.  [note: i've been running this same setup since well before the official beta even came out.]

I have the limiter/gate disabled yet it seems to be applying itself in some fashion to the stereo mix, as the only sound that OBS is pushing to the stream from it seems to be in the 10kHz-20kHz range, interfering with the desktop audio source by what *sounds^ like phase inversion.

Disabling the aux in within OBS rectifies the issue and clean desktop audio is heard.  Likewise, keeping the aux in enabled within OBS and setting the desktop audio to default, after soft re-routing it to an empty HDMI output in (win7) sound settings - allows passthrough of the full stereo mix to OBS, of course without any sound coming from the desktop source.

The only thing that has changed in my stream setup in months is the version of OBS.  The last build I used was .012 and subsequent ones before that.  I noticed i've been pushing at well over my max bitrate almost constantly since this issue has shown up.

I think the real issue with audio has been with trying to accompany to the god awful default driver interface and the even worse realtek driver 'enhancements' that tend to ship with the majority of gaming pcs.

If you'd like some help with the audio backend of things, I'd be more than happy to put some time into it.  I've been an engineer since the industry standard shifted from reels to DAWs.  Unfortunately the only coding I work in is most major web-oriented/backend ones, so the OBS source is a bit alien to me.

Sorry for the novel.
Drop me a line if needed.
= J


----------



## Xarox (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.014 experimental test build*

Hi!

I was using 014 yesterday evening. I had the stream at 1680*1050. (for about 6 hours, no issues) I have few viewers so I try to please the new ones I get.

So, last night I had a viewer that said he was lagging, and asked me to lower the resolution in the stream. I did and went down to 1.25 of the size. He was happy because he could now watch. This worked for about 1 hour then my stream crashed. (the new notifier due to stop streaming is great) Every 10 seconds it would try to come back up but it would crash instantly. I tried switching resolution to see if it was that which had caused it. Nothing worked.
I then decided to download an earlier version so I got the 012 one. Even with this version it still kept on crashing before it would start streaming. (I don't have any 0.01 second stream logs on twitch, so that means it crashed before the stream would be started?)
I went back to 0472, and I finally managed to start the stream back up.

Today I started reading back in this section to see if I could find someone else experiencing this in earlier versions. I found this that sounds like what I was experiencing.

http://obsproject.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=2833&start=120

Helixia at the top of the page seemed to have what I was experiencing. Except, when I got it, It was impossible for me to get the stream back up. (I have not tried to stream today with it)

Here's 2 logs from last night.


```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.012b (experimental test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor
CPU Speed: 3411MHz
Physical Memory:  8190MB Total, 4681MB Free
stepping id: 3, model 4, family 15, type 0, extmodel 8, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1680, 1050}
monitor 2: pos={1680, 0}, size={1280, 720}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Enabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1059811328
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 4025575424
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-14, 22:46:53===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1680x1050
  Output resolution: 1344x840
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{8a63e919-8496-4336-8caf-27d96e0ab1ae}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
Using bitmap image
Using graphics capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1344, height: 840
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
    buffer size: 4000
    quality: 9
------------------------------------------
Warning -- SharedTexCapture::Init: Could not open file mapping: 2
Total frames rendered: 147, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-14, 22:46:58=================================================
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-14, 22:47:03===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1680x1050
  Output resolution: 1344x840
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{8a63e919-8496-4336-8caf-27d96e0ab1ae}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
Using bitmap image
Using graphics capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1344, height: 840
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
    buffer size: 4000
    quality: 9
------------------------------------------
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Window Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using bitmap image
Using bitmap image
Using graphics capture
Total frames rendered: 2052, number of frames that lagged: 9 (0.44%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 13 (0.63%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-14, 22:48:12=================================================
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-14, 22:48:21===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1680x1050
  Output resolution: 1344x840
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{8a63e919-8496-4336-8caf-27d96e0ab1ae}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
Using bitmap image
Using graphics capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1344, height: 840
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
    buffer size: 4000
    quality: 9
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Total frames rendered: 189, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-14, 22:48:28=================================================
Using fixed low latency mode, factor 20
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-14, 22:48:35===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1680x1050
  Output resolution: 1344x840
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{8a63e919-8496-4336-8caf-27d96e0ab1ae}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
Using bitmap image
Using graphics capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1344, height: 840
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
    buffer size: 4000
    quality: 9
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-ams.justin.tv/app
librtmp error: RTMP_ReadPacket, failed to read RTMP packet header
Connection to rtmp://live-ams.justin.tv/app failed: Invalid stream channel / stream key
Total frames rendered: 96, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Total 0 (-1.$%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-14, 22:48:39=================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 2.869 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 79.4%] [unaccounted: 20.6%]
| scene->Preprocess - [0.139%] [avg time: 0.004 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [79.2%] [avg time: 2.273 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 78.4%] [unaccounted: 0.837%]
| | CopyResource - [0.523%] [avg time: 0.015 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.488%] [avg time: 0.014 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [77.2%] [avg time: 2.216 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | sending stuff out - [0.139%] [avg time: 0.004 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
==============================================================
```


```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.014b (test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor
CPU Speed: 3411MHz
Physical Memory:  8190MB Total, 4676MB Free
stepping id: 3, model 4, family 15, type 0, extmodel 8, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1680, 1050}
monitor 2: pos={1680, 0}, size={1280, 720}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Enabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1059811328
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 4025575424
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-14, 22:56:01===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1680x1050
  Output resolution: 1344x840
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{8a63e919-8496-4336-8caf-27d96e0ab1ae}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
Using bitmap image
Using graphics capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1344, height: 840
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
    buffer size: 4000
    quality: 9
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Total frames rendered: 154, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-14, 22:56:07=================================================
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-14, 22:56:16===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1680x1050
  Output resolution: 1344x840
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{8a63e919-8496-4336-8caf-27d96e0ab1ae}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
Using bitmap image
Using graphics capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1344, height: 840
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
    buffer size: 4000
    quality: 9
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Total frames rendered: 180, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-14, 22:56:23=================================================
Using fixed low latency mode, factor 20
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-14, 22:56:25===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1680x1050
  Output resolution: 1344x840
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{8a63e919-8496-4336-8caf-27d96e0ab1ae}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
Using bitmap image
Using graphics capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1344, height: 840
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
    buffer size: 4000
    quality: 9
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
SharedTexCapture hooked
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-ams.justin.tv/app
librtmp error: RTMP_ReadPacket, failed to read RTMP packet header
Connection to rtmp://live-ams.justin.tv/app failed: Could not access the specified channel or stream key.  This could be because the key/channel is invalid, or because the server still thinks you are logged in.
Total frames rendered: 85, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Total 0 (-1.$%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-14, 22:56:28=================================================
------------------------------------------
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-14, 22:56:55===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1680x1050
  Output resolution: 1120x700
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{8a63e919-8496-4336-8caf-27d96e0ab1ae}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
Using bitmap image
Using graphics capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1120, height: 700
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
    buffer size: 4000
    quality: 9
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Total frames rendered: 264, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-14, 22:57:04=================================================
Using fixed low latency mode, factor 20
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-14, 22:57:14===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1680x1050
  Output resolution: 1120x700
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{8a63e919-8496-4336-8caf-27d96e0ab1ae}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
Using bitmap image
Using graphics capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1120, height: 700
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
    buffer size: 4000
    quality: 9
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-ams.justin.tv/app
librtmp error: RTMP_ReadPacket, failed to read RTMP packet header
Connection to rtmp://live-ams.justin.tv/app failed: Could not access the specified channel or stream key.  This could be because the key/channel is invalid, or because the server still thinks you are logged in.
Total frames rendered: 83, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Total 0 (-1.$%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-14, 22:57:18=================================================
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-14, 22:57:47===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1680x1050
  Output resolution: 1120x700
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{8a63e919-8496-4336-8caf-27d96e0ab1ae}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
Using bitmap image
Using graphics capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1120, height: 700
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
    buffer size: 4000
    quality: 9
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Total frames rendered: 71, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-14, 22:57:50=================================================
Using fixed low latency mode, factor 20
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-14, 22:57:53===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1680x1050
  Output resolution: 1120x700
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{8a63e919-8496-4336-8caf-27d96e0ab1ae}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
Using bitmap image
Using graphics capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1120, height: 700
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
    buffer size: 4000
    quality: 9
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-lhr.justin.tv/app
librtmp error: RTMP_ReadPacket, failed to read RTMP packet header
Connection to rtmp://live-lhr.justin.tv/app failed: Could not access the specified channel or stream key.  This could be because the key/channel is invalid, or because the server still thinks you are logged in.
Total frames rendered: 97, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Total 0 (-1.$%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-14, 22:57:57=================================================
------------------------------------------

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.892 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 79.1%] [unaccounted: 20.9%]
| scene->Preprocess - [0.0529%] [avg time: 0.001 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [79%] [avg time: 1.495 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 78.4%] [unaccounted: 0.634%]
| | CopyResource - [0.423%] [avg time: 0.008 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.476%] [avg time: 0.009 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [77.4%] [avg time: 1.465 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | sending stuff out - [0.0529%] [avg time: 0.001 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
==============================================================
```


EDIT: After reading my own logs at the very bottom, it says I had issues to log onto the twitch server. Could it be that twitch just typically got their shit together when I tried the 0472 for the first time, and it worked? Just to make me think that this issue is about something else, which is why I came to report my findings. If so, I apologize for wasting forum space. :)


----------



## Helixia (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.014 experimental test build*

@Xarox I had that problem with that specific build.
The builds before and after that they are working just fine :).


----------



## Xarox (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.014 experimental test build*



			
				Helixia said:
			
		

> @Xarox I had that problem with that specific build.
> The builds before and after that they are working just fine :).



That's great to hear! I like this version... :)

I hope it was just Twitch that was being stupid. I forgot to add that it wasn't just the Amsterdam server that did this. I tested with Frankfurt and London (main). It would still crash OBS on clicking start streaming. I also tested that it wasn't on my side. Surfing worked just fine. :)

I bet it was just a hickup from Twitch. Either way, I am about find out later today when I'll stream for a couple hours. :)

Thanks for responding Helixia. :)


----------



## andrew1523 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.014 experimental test build*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> I'm just going to remove the new audio code and make an alternative fix for device audio instead, it's not worth the pain when the previous method was working fine for 99% of people



Was the new audio code more efficient?  Sorry I've been lurking this thread for so long.


----------



## Jim (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.014 experimental test build*

reevoluti0n - If you can find and fix bugs, it would make me the happiest person on earth.

andrew1523 - the new audio code actually had a ton of fixes for audio overall, especially directshow devices, though now I have this syncing issue because of the desktop sound.  I think I might actually have a fix for it though.

The main issue with the audio code is just preventing sync issues at this point, again, I actually might have a potential fix for it just so people know.

I've been really busy these past couple of days but I finally have time to work on it again, so I'll do my best to see if I can get it fixed and push out one final test version to try out.  Really sorry about the delays


----------



## strikefear13 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.014 experimental test build*

Hey man! For all the work you do on this program for us for absolutely nothing, you take your sweet time :) Seriously thank you for all of the hard work!


----------



## sweetfeetpete (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.014 experimental test build*



			
				strikefear13 said:
			
		

> Hey man, for all the work you do on this program for us for absolutely nothing, you take your sweet time :) Seriously thank you for all of the hard work!



Yep just want to +1 this. Why the hell are you apologising?? Where's this donate button gone?


----------



## Jim (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.015 experimental test build*

just uploaded 015 with some updated audio code (again), the delay that some audio devices were having should be fixed


----------



## Jim (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.015 experimental test build*

might have to revert a little bit of the game capture code in 015, let me know if anyone experiences any weirdness with their games when using game capture


----------



## Jim (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.016 experimental test build*

and uploaded 16 with reverted code for game capture


----------



## Senshin (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.016 experimental test build*

Had problems with sc2, crashed one time (NEVER happens) but now 16b running.

:)

edit: Problem seems gone.


----------



## PrefoX (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.016 experimental test build*

doesnt matter which build I use, the stream is stuttering almost always.
example: http://de.twitch.tv/prefox/b/392141767

game is running ALWAYS 60fps vsync. stream is 30fps so every 2nd frame should be encoded I guess, but it doesnt apparently.
Got an i7 3770k @ 4GHz so the CPU isnt the problem at all, preset is fast and OBS has a priority above normal : (

€dit: Okay I found the problem... its the flash player oO I downloaded the Stream and watched it with VLC and it was A LOT smoother, not perfectly but i would say 95% of the stuttering is gone.

Now I have to find a solution for that problem, updated flash and shockwave and its not fixed. (tested firefox and chrome)


----------



## reevoluti0n (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.016 experimental test build*



			
				PrefoX said:
			
		

> doesnt matter which build I use, the stream is stuttering almost always.
> example: http://de.twitch.tv/prefox/b/392141767
> 
> game is running ALWAYS 60fps vsync. stream is 30fps so every 2nd frame should be encoded I guess, but it doesnt apparently.
> ...



Are you watching your stream live on the same computer that you're streaming from?  Because if so, that's your problem.  Don't do that; for reasons beyond the fact that it's killing your bandwidth and taking resources away from your viewers.

Also - you need to get Flash for Windows, and disable Flash for Chrome/FireFox from loading upon startup.

I'm sorry I don't have a link for you at the moment, though I do recall seeing the specifcs somewhere throughout these forums.

Good luck.


----------



## PrefoX (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.016 experimental test build*



			
				reevoluti0n said:
			
		

> Are you watching your stream live on the same computer that you're streaming from?  Because if so, that's your problem.  Don't do that; for reasons beyond the fact that it's killing your bandwidth and taking resources away from your viewers.
> 
> Also - you need to get Flash for Windows, and disable Flash for Chrome/FireFox from loading upon startup.
> 
> ...


na i watched the stream after I recorded it, i'll try the flash for windows : ) thx


----------



## Senshin (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.016 experimental test build*

Sometimes the Video locks up, what i mean is.

I play starcraft, i restart my stream and the stream is restarting and uploads his data.
Only the schreen hangs in the streamer, on twitch, in obs. i just wont move,i see the mouse moving but the game looks like its on pause in stream, so weird, restart the game fixes this problem.


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.016 experimental test build*

Yea, there's another bug with game capture in 016, will be fixed next test.  Hopefully the next test is the last test.

edit: Also one tiny audio bug in there that can cause audio to stutter on occasion, I know the problem and can fix it fortunately


----------



## TheNameIsSlicer (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.016 experimental test build*

I tested 016b last night for about 10 hours and everything was smooth with the exception of my mic audio still being delayed behind webcam video. Not sure how reliable my chat is but they said it wasn't as bad as with 014 and that on occasion it would actually fix itself without having to restart (whereas in 014 it would get progressively worse and restarting was the only option that seemed to fix it). I never experienced this delay before 0.48.

http://pastebin.com/sYYZKbkK


----------



## SeveraGe (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.016 experimental test build*

Hey I just recently received my Avermedia Live Gamer Portable, and the screen is red when trying to use it when streaming with the .016 build. Are you going to implement support for this new device? Please reply asap. Thanks


----------



## Floatingthru (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.016 experimental test build*



			
				SeveraGe said:
			
		

> Hey I just recently received my Avermedia Live Gamer Portable, and the screen is red when trying to use it when streaming with the .016 build. Are you going to implement support for this new device? Please reply asap. Thanks


 
Read for info concerning this device.

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3285


----------



## ball2hi (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.016 experimental test build*



			
				Senshin said:
			
		

> Had problems with sc2, crashed one time (NEVER happens) but now 16b running.
> 
> :)
> 
> edit: Problem seems gone.


This. I had a "stable" OC that ran my Video Card/Processor at 100% for hours but I recently had OBS crash as if my Video Card restarted. Going to check the new version.


----------



## Tak0r (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.016 experimental test build*

YT Uploader works on twitch with 0.48.012b. Tested it yesterday!


----------



## Darkburrow (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.016 experimental test build*

I am still getting Popping sound when having my Webcam on my Stream (I narrowed it down to webcam causing this issue, Logitech HD C920) which is really annoying, i want my Cam but i dont want the popping, some say its an issue with Optical headset's, i got Logitech G35 USB, and USB aint optical no ?


----------



## dehixem (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.016 experimental test build*



			
				Tak0r said:
			
		

> YT Uploader works on twitch with 0.48.012b. Tested it yesterday!


Same here! Tested that build too and YT uploader worked fine !


----------



## Jim (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.017 rock lobster test build*

Okay, another update, fixed a bug that some people were experiencing where the audio would stutter for devices, split up window and monitor capture into separate sources, and added a defaults button to the advanced section.  Going to try to go over a few more things and hopefully get this ready for an actual release, finally.

Hopefully I don't have to cause things to go unstable like during this test build cycle ever again.


----------



## reevoluti0n (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.017 rock lobster test build*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> Okay, another update, fixed a bug that some people were experiencing where the audio would stutter for devices, split up window and monitor capture into separate sources, and added a defaults button to the advanced section.  Going to try to go over a few more things and hopefully get this ready for an actual release, finally.
> 
> Hopefully I don't have to cause things to go unstable like during this test build cycle ever again.



Love the name for this build.

Going to run it tonight using Game Capture + multiple audio devices.  Will be saving to disk and streaming simultaneously, so if I notice anything I'll draft up some notes and send them your way.

Also wanted to mention that the thread in Feedback/Suggestions about adding 'Disable' for desktop audio would be huge and is something I am fully behind.  If there's anything I can do specifically to up this on the priority list, other than editing the actual code, I can definitely put in the time needed.  Drop me a PM.

Glad to see this getting closer to Beta v2!


----------



## ball2hi (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.017 rock lobster test build*


```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.017b (rock lobster test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 635 Processor
CPU Speed: 3335MHz
Physical Memory:  4094MB Total, 2819MB Free
stepping id: 2, model 5, family 15, type 0, extmodel 8, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: ATI Radeon HD 5670
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1066237952
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1878257664
Using fixed low latency mode, factor 20
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-19, 21:39:17===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 852x480
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{50f213d2-c701-4aa8-a02c-c7219f06fb01}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 96
Using graphics capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 25
    width: 852, height: 480
    preset: faster
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1500
    buffer size: 4500
    quality: 10
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
Total frames rendered: 89403, number of frames that lagged: 3 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 92 (0.10%)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to loop exit
Number of times waited to send: 649, Waited for a total of 2243101 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 6 (0.0067%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 6 (0.0067%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-19, 22:38:54=================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.907 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 95.8%] [unaccounted: 4.25%]
| scene->Preprocess - [0.0524%] [avg time: 0.001 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [95.7%] [avg time: 1.825 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 91.9%] [unaccounted: 3.83%]
| | CopyResource - [0.996%] [avg time: 0.019 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [6.24%] [avg time: 0.119 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [78.2%] [avg time: 1.491 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | sending stuff out - [6.45%] [avg time: 0.123 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
==============================================================

Memory Leaks Were Detected.
```
Why do some of my sessions still keep saying "Memory Leaks were Detected." at the end? I thought the issue was fixed?


----------



## Blackhive (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.017 rock lobster test build*

This build works amazinggggg. Using capture card(avermedia livegamer hd) for 1080p 30fps broadcast. got no complaints and several people said the stream looked great. Played both guild wars 2 and firefall. capture card + desktop audio option + headset mic. Have yet to test downscale or game capture since the changes but it seems like the output is much better quality than before just in general. I will check out the game capture quality over the weekend and report back.

http://www.twitch.tv/blackhive/b/393180490


----------



## Syssx (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.017 rock lobster test build*

I don't want to sound like a total idiot, but I can't seem to make scroll text in this build. It worked in previous builds (i have now playing set up with this viewtopic.php?f=22&t=2614)


----------



## bladlus (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.017 rock lobster test build*

Loving the addition of a noise gate. Does anyone have a solution to this though? Can't for the life of me get it to work.. viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3287&p=18978


----------



## Dajova (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.017 rock lobster test build*

Same as Syssx, text has stopped scrolling and was working on previous builds


----------



## Haliinen (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.017 rock lobster test build*

They're right Jim, text scrolling is broken in the latest test build. No clue why this is.


----------



## bilehazard (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.017 rock lobster test build*

Yeah i can confirm this as well that the Text Scrolling function has stopped working, we can still make text, but the scrolling option is broke. Even after removing and re adding a text


----------



## Jim (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.017 rock lobster test build*

I see the bug, I'll fix it


----------



## dehixem (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.017 rock lobster test build*

Did a quick stream on build 017 w/ my Elgato Game Capture HD. Worked real good, no issues w/ the microphone (grizzling voice) like w/ builds 013 to 015 :)


----------



## Jim (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.017 rock lobster test build*

If you use elgato make sure to upgrade to the latest elgato drivers as it fixes a few crash issues


----------



## dehixem (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.017 rock lobster test build*

I'll do that, I did crash twice when configuring the Elgato :)


----------



## Krazy (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.017 rock lobster test build*



			
				ball2hi said:
			
		

> ```
> Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.017b (rock lobster test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
> -------------------------------
> CPU Name: AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 635 Processor
> ...


Is it possible to replicate this consistently?  If you could figure out what triggers it that would be of great help.


----------



## computerfr33k (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.017 rock lobster test build*

In 0.48.017 rock lobster test build text does not scroll when I enter in a scroll speed. But it works in the previous test build.


----------



## Jim (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.017 rock lobster test build*

I'll upload a fix for the text


----------



## PTSFILMS (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: 0.48.017 rock lobster test build*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> I'll upload a fix for the text



ah nice, i hope the fix comes fast :P and thanks for this great software!


----------



## Jim (Apr 21, 2013)

Fixed it and uploaded 018.  Any other issues people want to get to me?  I'm probably going to make it a full release tomorrow.


----------



## Voxletum (Apr 21, 2013)

That would be the first release in over two months! I've been waiting for so long!

Related: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIIr_Bh4yNs#t=1m17s


----------



## dehixem (Apr 21, 2013)

Okay so I'm having lots of crashes w/ OBS when I use Elgato Game Capture HD. To be more specific it happens almost all the time after I configure it after selecting "properties".

I am using latest test build and latest Elgato drivers.

I get this crash log each time :

Log 1 :


```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\program files (x86)\elgato\gamecapture\videocaptureapi.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: c0000005
Fault address: 5B0B3612 (c:\program files (x86)\elgato\gamecapture\videocaptureapi.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.018b (rock lobster test build)
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack    EIP      Arg0     Arg1     Arg2     Arg3     Address
0033F13C 5B0B3612 003A09F2 0000001C 00000000 00002194 videocaptureapi.dll!0x5b0b3612
0033F164 750F62FA 5B0B35A0 003A09F2 0000001C 00000000 user32.dll!0x750f62fa
0033F190 750F6D3A 00000000 5B0B35A0 003A09F2 0000001C user32.dll!0x750f6d3a
0033F208 750F6DE8 01543A60 00000000 0000001C 00000000 user32.dll!0x750f6de8
0033F264 750F6E44 0033F2B0 00000000 0033F754 779B0070 user32.dll!0x750f6e44
0033F2A0 779B010A 0033F37C 00000000 00000000 00000000 ntdll.dll!0x779b010a
0033F2F4 011BA932 011A0000 00000000 00354954 0000000A obs.exe!WinMain+0x892
0033F768 0121ADA9 FFFDE000 0033F83C 779D9EF2 FFFDE000 obs.exe!strstr+0x1c9
0033F7F8 76DD33AA FFFDE000 7948D1DB 00000000 00000000 kernel32.dll!0x76dd33aa
0033F804 779D9EF2 0121ADFC FFFDE000 00000000 00000000 ntdll.dll!0x779d9ef2
0033F844 779D9EC5 0121ADFC FFFDE000 00000000 00000000 ntdll.dll!0x779d9ec5

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-04-21_1.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address      Module
```

Log 2 : (seems the same)

```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\program files (x86)\elgato\gamecapture\videocaptureapi.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: c0000005
Fault address: 5C843612 (c:\program files (x86)\elgato\gamecapture\videocaptureapi.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.018b (rock lobster test build)
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack    EIP      Arg0     Arg1     Arg2     Arg3     Address
0042F634 5C843612 001204E8 0000001C 00000000 00001988 videocaptureapi.dll!0x5c843612
0042F65C 750F62FA 5C8435A0 001204E8 0000001C 00000000 user32.dll!0x750f62fa
0042F688 750F6D3A 00000000 5C8435A0 001204E8 0000001C user32.dll!0x750f6d3a
0042F700 750F6DE8 01537130 00000000 0000001C 00000000 user32.dll!0x750f6de8
0042F75C 750F6E44 0042F7A8 00000000 0042FC4C 779B0070 user32.dll!0x750f6e44
0042F798 779B010A 0042F874 00000000 00000000 00000000 ntdll.dll!0x779b010a
0042F7EC 011BA932 011A0000 00000000 004A49AD 00000001 obs.exe!WinMain+0x892
0042FC64 0121ADA9 FFFDE000 0042FD38 779D9EF2 FFFDE000 obs.exe!strstr+0x1c9
0042FCF4 76DD33AA FFFDE000 790E4A2B 00000000 00000000 kernel32.dll!0x76dd33aa
0042FD00 779D9EF2 0121ADFC FFFDE000 00000000 00000000 ntdll.dll!0x779d9ef2
0042FD40 779D9EC5 0121ADFC FFFDE000 00000000 00000000 ntdll.dll!0x779d9ec5

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-04-21_2.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address      Module
```

The dump sizes are different though :
Dump 1 : http://www.mediafire.com/?56np75lal97leps
Dump 2 : http://www.mediafire.com/?qu00k043h26lkx7


----------



## mintograde (Apr 21, 2013)

Some MP4 files from OBS are crashing VLC 2.0.5. The files play fine in MPC-HC and import correctly into After Effects and Premiere. From the 10 videos I recorded yesterday, the 6 shortest-length MP4 files (50 minutes 29 seconds and shorter) play fine in VLC , but the 4 longest files (1 hour 55 minutes 55 seconds and longer) cause VLC to crash on startup. I'm not sure whether this is an OBS issue or a VLC issue, but I figure it couldn't hurt to post it here. 

The highlighted videos in the following screenshot are the ones that cause VLC to crash:






My log folder only has 3 log files from yesterday:


Spoiler: 2013-04-20-0812-19.log





```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.017b (rock lobster test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
CPU Speed: 3292MHz
Physical Memory:  8174MB Total, 3145MB Free
stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1025966080
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3220779008
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-20, 08:12:22===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3300
    buffer size: 3300
    quality: 10
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 40870, number of frames that lagged: 12 (0.03%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 5 (0.01%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-20, 08:23:44=================================================
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-20, 08:23:54===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3300
    buffer size: 3300
    quality: 10
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 810, number of frames that lagged: 1 (0.12%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 1 (0.12%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-20, 08:24:08=================================================
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-20, 08:27:46===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3300
    buffer size: 3300
    quality: 10
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 20440, number of frames that lagged: 182 (0.89%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 298 (1.46%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-20, 08:33:31=================================================
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-20, 08:33:35===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3000
    buffer size: 3000
    quality: 10
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 16878, number of frames that lagged: 1 (0.01%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-20, 08:42:58=================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 5.333 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 96.6%] [unaccounted: 3.41%]
| scene->Preprocess - [53.1%] [avg time: 2.83 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [43.5%] [avg time: 2.321 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 43.3%] [unaccounted: 0.188%]
| | CopyResource - [0.356%] [avg time: 0.019 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.769%] [avg time: 0.041 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [42.1%] [avg time: 2.247 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| | sending stuff out - [0.075%] [avg time: 0.004 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
==============================================================
```






Spoiler: 2013-04-20-0901-18.log





```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.017b (rock lobster test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
CPU Speed: 3292MHz
Physical Memory:  8174MB Total, 4910MB Free
stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1025966080
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3220779008
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-20, 09:01:21===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3000
    buffer size: 3000
    quality: 10
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 147, number of frames that lagged: 2 (1.36%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 3 (2.04%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-20, 09:01:26=================================================
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-20, 09:01:28===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3300
    buffer size: 3300
    quality: 10
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 92366, number of frames that lagged: 972 (1.05%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 1903 (2.06%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-20, 09:27:28=================================================
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-20, 09:27:55===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 96
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 600
    buffer size: 600
    quality: 10
------------------------------------------
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-mia.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
Total frames rendered: 264955, number of frames that lagged: 14 (0.01%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 29 (0.01%)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
Number of times waited to send: 79, Waited for a total of 222125 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 395 (0.15%), Number of p-frames dropped: 448 (0.17%), Total 843 (0.32%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-20, 11:55:13=================================================
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-20, 12:36:50===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3300
    buffer size: 3300
    quality: 10
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 704102, number of frames that lagged: 15582 (2.21%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 24131 (3.43%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-20, 15:56:26=================================================
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-20, 16:14:36===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3300
    buffer size: 3300
    quality: 10
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 4289, number of frames that lagged: 20 (0.47%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 47 (1.10%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-20, 16:15:48=================================================
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-20, 16:25:17===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3300
    buffer size: 3300
    quality: 10
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 468827, number of frames that lagged: 2370 (0.51%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 9108 (1.94%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-20, 18:36:08=================================================
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-20, 18:53:00===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3300
    buffer size: 3300
    quality: 10
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 181238, number of frames that lagged: 1066 (0.59%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 3856 (2.13%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-20, 19:43:33=================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 7.049 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 98.8%] [unaccounted: 1.19%]
| scene->Preprocess - [66.8%] [avg time: 4.71 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [32%] [avg time: 2.255 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 31.7%] [unaccounted: 0.298%]
| | CopyResource - [0.241%] [avg time: 0.017 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.88%] [avg time: 0.062 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [30.1%] [avg time: 2.124 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| | sending stuff out - [0.44%] [avg time: 0.031 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
==============================================================
```






Spoiler: 2013-04-20-2020-06.log





```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.017b (rock lobster test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
CPU Speed: 3292MHz
Physical Memory:  8174MB Total, 2771MB Free
stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1025966080
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3220779008
=====Stream Start: 2013-04-20, 20:20:16===============================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1280x1024
  Output resolution: 1280x1024
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using graphics capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1280, height: 1024
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1700
    buffer size: 1700
    quality: 10
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Total frames rendered: 208711, number of frames that lagged: 7 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 17 (0.01%)
=====Stream End: 2013-04-20, 22:16:17=================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.726 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 95.8%] [unaccounted: 4.23%]
| scene->Preprocess - [0.0579%] [avg time: 0.001 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [95.7%] [avg time: 1.652 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 92.9%] [unaccounted: 2.84%]
| | CopyResource - [4.52%] [avg time: 0.078 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [1.62%] [avg time: 0.028 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [85.2%] [avg time: 1.471 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | sending stuff out - [1.51%] [avg time: 0.026 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
==============================================================
```




EDIT: Also, I should note that only the 2:27:10 duration video (stream (171).mp4) was streamed to twitch.tv - the rest were local recordings.


----------



## ball2hi (Apr 22, 2013)

Jim said:
			
		

> Fixed it and uploaded 018.  Any other issues people want to get to me?  I'm probably going to make it a full release tomorrow.



My OBS logs are still reporting Memory leak issues.


			
				Krazy said:
			
		

> ball2hi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's consistent but I have no idea what might be causing it. I just finished streaming and checked all my past logs since my last post. They all report memory leaks.


----------



## Jim (Apr 22, 2013)

if you're using the scene switcher plugin, that has a memory leak I believe.  otherwise I wasn't able to find any


----------



## ThoNohT (Apr 22, 2013)

The memory leak in scene switcher is from a test build that was not released. I doubt that's the cause, unless he got the r26_test zip from the repository himself.


----------



## Voxletum (Apr 22, 2013)

Maybe I missed it in the log, but can we have OBS dump a list of the loaded plugins and their versions for a situation like this?


----------



## ball2hi (Apr 22, 2013)

Jim said:
			
		

> if you're using the scene switcher plugin, that has a memory leak I believe.  otherwise I wasn't able to find any


The only additional plugin I am using is the [Beta] plugin of OBS Remote.


----------



## Haliinen (Apr 22, 2013)

Just tested out the latest test build and I experienced a crash with it when configuring the Elgato device, by right clicking on its properties, just configuring the device in its own window, clicking OK, then clicking OK again in OBS' own configuration window caused the app to crash.


```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\users\haliinen\desktop\obs ??????\obs_0_48_018_test\32bit\plugins\dshowplugin.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: c0000005
Fault address: 68EB3665 (c:\users\haliinen\desktop\obs ??????\obs_0_48_018_test\32bit\plugins\dshowplugin.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.018b (rock lobster test build)
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack    EIP      Arg0     Arg1     Arg2     Arg3     Address
0043F38C 68EB3665 76CC56AF 00000000 0049AA60 636E4510 dshowplugin.dll!DeviceSource::LoadFilters+0xbc5
0043F47C 68EB54F8 00FE7DD0 0049C180 0009D160 001C4CC0 dshowplugin.dll!DeviceSource::UpdateSettings+0x1d8
0043F4D4 00FE7EF4 0009D160 00000000 76C63564 00000000 obs.exe!OBS::ConfigGlobalSource+0x124
0043F4EC 0100A714 00220C22 00000204 00000002 00080050 obs.exe!OBS::ListboxHook+0x16e4
0043F61C 75A662FA 01009030 00220C22 00000204 00000002 user32.dll!0x75a662fa
0043F648 75A66D3A 00000000 01009030 00220C22 00000204 user32.dll!0x75a66d3a
0043F6C0 75A677C4 01009030 00000000 0043F754 75A8C81F user32.dll!0x75a677c4
0043F720 75A6788A 0043F7DC 636E3C40 0BB30B5F 75A678E2 user32.dll!0x75a6788a
0043F730 75A8C81F 00EA07B6 00000000 76C636F4 00000000 user32.dll!0x75a8c81f
0043F75C 00FEA908 0000000C 0043FC50 0104ADA9 00FD0000 obs.exe!WinMain+0x868
0043FBBC 010676D8 FFFDE000 0043FC9C 76EE9EF2 FFFDE000 obs.exe!_ValidateExecute+0x39ac
0043FC58 75F833AA 0104ADFC FFFDE000 00000000 00000000 kernel32.dll!0x75f833aa
0043FCA4 76EE9EC5 FFFDE000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ntdll.dll!0x76ee9ec5
0043FCA8 0104ADFB EDC53068 3FEDE876 6583FFFF 24A100FC obs.exe!strstr+0x21b
76EE9ECD 146A9090 3FEDE876 6583FFFF 24A100FC FF76FB42 <unknown>!0x146a9090
76EE9ED1 FFFFFFFFEDC53068 6583FFFF 24A100FC FF76FB42 C0850C75 <unknown>!0xffffffffedc53068
76EE9ED5 3FEDE876 24A100FC FF76FB42 C0850C75 D3CD840F <unknown>!0x3fede876
76EE9ED9 6583FFFF FF76FB42 C0850C75 D3CD840F 558B0004 <unknown>!0x6583ffff
76EE9EDD 24A100FC C0850C75 D3CD840F 558B0004 FFC93308 <unknown>!0x24a100fc
76EE9EE1 FFFFFFFFFF76FB42 D3CD840F 558B0004 FFC93308 FC45C7D0 <unknown>!0xffffffffff76fb42
76EE9EE5 FFFFFFFFC0850C75 558B0004 FFC93308 FC45C7D0 FFFFFFFE <unknown>!0xffffffffc0850c75
76EE9EE9 FFFFFFFFD3CD840F FFC93308 FC45C7D0 FFFFFFFE FF400BE8 <unknown>!0xffffffffd3cd840f
76EE9EED 558B0004 FC45C7D0 FFFFFFFE FF400BE8 0008C2FF <unknown>!0x558b0004
76EE9EF1 FFFFFFFFFFC93308 FFFFFFFE FF400BE8 0008C2FF 90909090 <unknown>!0xffffffffffc93308
76EE9EF5 FFFFFFFFFC45C7D0 FF400BE8 0008C2FF 90909090 682C6A90 <unknown>!0xfffffffffc45c7d0
76EE9EF9 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFE 0008C2FF 90909090 682C6A90 76EDBF78 <unknown>!0xfffffffffffffffe
76EE9EFD FFFFFFFFFF400BE8 90909090 682C6A90 76EDBF78 FF3FB2E8 <unknown>!0xffffffffff400be8
76EE9F01 0008C2FF 682C6A90 76EDBF78 FF3FB2E8 358B64FF <unknown>!0x8c2ff
76EE9F05 FFFFFFFF90909090 76EDBF78 FF3FB2E8 358B64FF 00000018 <unknown>!0xffffffff90909090
76EE9F09 682C6A90 FF3FB2E8 358B64FF 00000018 64C47589 <unknown>!0x682c6a90
76EE9F0D 76EDBF78 0004A122 E2F77FFE 0F08E1C1 00040DAF ntdll.dll!0x76edbf78
76EEA00D 75C83B7F E2F77FFE 0F08E1C1 00040DAF AC0F7FFE shlwapi.dll!Ordinal197+0x2e0
76EEA011 0004A122 0F08E1C1 00040DAF AC0F7FFE EAC118D0 <unknown>!0x4a122
76EEA015 FFFFFFFFE2F77FFE 00040DAF AC0F7FFE EAC118D0 89C10318 <unknown>!0xffffffffe2f77ffe
76EEA019 0F08E1C1 AC0F7FFE EAC118D0 89C10318 5D5E1446 <unknown>!0xf08e1c1
76EEA01D 00040DAF EAC118D0 89C10318 5D5E1446 F30004C2 <unknown>!0x40daf
76EEA021 FFFFFFFFAC0F7FFE 89C10318 5D5E1446 F30004C2 90C5EB90 <unknown>!0xffffffffac0f7ffe
76EEA025 FFFFFFFFEAC118D0 5D5E1446 F30004C2 90C5EB90 90909090 <unknown>!0xffffffffeac118d0
76EEA029 FFFFFFFF89C10318 F30004C2 90C5EB90 90909090 3868686A <unknown>!0xffffffff89c10318
76EEA02D 5D5E1446 90C5EB90 90909090 3868686A E876EDBE <unknown>!0x5d5e1446
76EEA031 FFFFFFFFF30004C2 90909090 3868686A E876EDBE FFFF3E7F <unknown>!0xfffffffff30004c2
76EEA035 FFFFFFFF90C5EB90 3868686A E876EDBE FFFF3E7F 18358B64 <unknown>!0xffffffff90c5eb90
76EEA039 FFFFFFFF90909090 E876EDBE FFFF3E7F 18358B64 8B000000 <unknown>!0xffffffff90909090
76EEA03D 3868686A FFFF3E7F 18358B64 8B000000 45893046 <unknown>!0x3868686a
76EEA041 FFFFFFFFE876EDBE 18358B64 8B000000 45893046 0A3D80E0 <unknown>!0xffffffffe876edbe
76EEA045 FFFFFFFFFFFF3E7F 8B000000 45893046 0A3D80E0 0076FB00 <unknown>!0xffffffffffff3e7f
76EEA049 18358B64 45893046 0A3D80E0 0076FB00 0197850F <unknown>!0x18358b64
76EEA04D FFFFFFFF8B000000 0A3D80E0 0076FB00 0197850F EEE80000 <unknown>!0xffffffff8b000000
76EEA051 45893046 0076FB00 0197850F EEE80000 85FFFFF9 <unknown>!0x45893046
76EEA055 0A3D80E0 0197850F EEE80000 85FFFFF9 8D6D75C0 <unknown>!0xa3d80e0
76EEA059 0076FB00 EEE80000 85FFFFF9 8D6D75C0 0001A8BE <unknown>!0x76fb00
76EEA05D 0197850F 85FFFFF9 8D6D75C0 0001A8BE 1FE85700 <unknown>!0x197850f
76EEA061 FFFFFFFFEEE80000 8D6D75C0 0001A8BE 1FE85700 33FFFFFF <unknown>!0xffffffffeee80000
76EEA065 FFFFFFFF85FFFFF9 0001A8BE 1FE85700 33FFFFFF 3BF08BDB <unknown>!0xffffffff85fffff9
76EEA069 FFFFFFFF8D6D75C0 1FE85700 33FFFFFF 3BF08BDB A28C0FF3 <unknown>!0xffffffff8d6d75c0
76EEA06D 0001A8BE 33FFFFFF 3BF08BDB A28C0FF3 3B000264 <unknown>!0x1a8be
76EEA071 1FE85700 3BF08BDB A28C0FF3 3B000264 ED8C0FF3 <unknown>!0x1fe85700
76EEA075 33FFFFFF A28C0FF3 3B000264 ED8C0FF3 E8000463 <unknown>!0x33ffffff
76EEA079 3BF08BDB 3B000264 ED8C0FF3 E8000463 FFFFFE79 <unknown>!0x3bf08bdb
76EEA07D FFFFFFFFA28C0FF3 ED8C0FF3 E8000463 FFFFFE79 F33BF08B <unknown>!0xffffffffa28c0ff3
76EEA081 3B000264 E8000463 FFFFFE79 F33BF08B 649C8C0F <unknown>!0x3b000264
76EEA085 FFFFFFFFED8C0FF3 FFFFFE79 F33BF08B 649C8C0F F33B0002 <unknown>!0xffffffffed8c0ff3
76EEA089 FFFFFFFFE8000463 F33BF08B 649C8C0F F33B0002 63D68C0F <unknown>!0xffffffffe8000463
76EEA08D FFFFFFFFFFFFFE79 649C8C0F F33B0002 63D68C0F C0680004 <unknown>!0xfffffffffffffe79
76EEA091 FFFFFFFFF33BF08B F33B0002 63D68C0F C0680004 E876FB20 <unknown>!0xfffffffff33bf08b
76EEA095 649C8C0F 63D68C0F C0680004 E876FB20 FFFE81F7 <unknown>!0x649c8c0f
76EEA099 FFFFFFFFF33B0002 C0680004 E876FB20 FFFE81F7 A1FC5D89 <unknown>!0xfffffffff33b0002
76EEA09D 63D68C0F E876FB20 FFFE81F7 A1FC5D89 76FB0214 <unknown>!0x63d68c0f
76EEA0A1 FFFFFFFFC0680004 FFFE81F7 A1FC5D89 76FB0214 33E44589 <unknown>!0xffffffffc0680004
76EEA0A5 FFFFFFFFE876FB20 A1FC5D89 76FB0214 33E44589 B1E943DB <unknown>!0xffffffffe876fb20
76EEA0A9 FFFFFFFFFFFE81F7 76FB0214 33E44589 B1E943DB E8000000 <unknown>!0xfffffffffffe81f7
76EEA0AD FFFFFFFFA1FC5D89 33E44589 B1E943DB E8000000 FFFFF89D <unknown>!0xffffffffa1fc5d89
76EEA0B1 76FB0214 B1E943DB E8000000 FFFFF89D 850FC085 ntdll.dll!0x76fb0214
76EEA0B5 33E44589 00242878 0D44E948 00000000 00000000 <unknown>!0x33e44589
76FB021C 0D44E940 0D44E948 00000000 00000000 00000000 <unknown>!0xd44e940
76FB0220 00242878 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 <unknown>!0x242878
76FB0224 0D44E948 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 <unknown>!0xd44e948

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\Haliinen\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-04-22_1.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address      Module
```

Minidump file:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/782 ... 4-22_1.dmp

EDIT: I want to note that this happened during stream preview. I have never had a dshowplugin.dll' module crash before.

EDIT: Just got the same crash again by doing the same procedure. Just go in Elgato configuarion window by clicking configure in its video device properties, click "Done" when done, then click "OK" in OBS' own video device config window and it will cause a crash.


----------



## greengo (Apr 22, 2013)

I like to use the *OBS*, but lacks some features:
1. In *xsplit* you can add a video file to the scene, but obs can not do this, only the text or picture.
2. Still I very much hampered by the fact that you can not resize the window. The screen resolution is too low, and with the size of the program is not convenient stream.
This can be fixed in newer versions?


----------



## secretply (Apr 22, 2013)

Video files are being worked on right now and will come later. There is a plugin for an experimental video file but it does not have any sound.

You can resize the window but the buttons and scenes/sources area will stay in tact so you can only resize it to a certain width. Right now, there is nothing being worked on right now related to this.


----------



## Jim (Apr 22, 2013)

Haliinen - you need to download the latest elgato drivers if possible, I think some were just released yesterday.  It supposedly should fix some of the crashes


----------



## Haliinen (Apr 22, 2013)

Jim said:
			
		

> Haliinen - you need to download the latest elgato drivers if possible, I think some were just released yesterday.  It supposedly should fix some of the crashes




Pretty sure I'm on the latest driver already but I will double check.

EDIT: Oooooohhhhhh, they just released new ones, nice nice.

It's just dumb that their updater is broken, I need to check their website every now and then to see if new drivers are out, ugh.


----------



## Haliinen (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry for double posting but I just want you to notice, in global sources, software capture can still be chosen there, it should be removed from it as you did split window and monitor capture. Maybe it was just a slight oversight?

EDIT: Nope, dshowplugin.dll still causes OBS to crash even on latest Elgato drivers by simply going into OBS video device properties, just like how it was before, but then the videocaptureapi.dll was to blame.


----------



## dehixem (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd like to up the issue w/ the Elgato device properties :)


----------



## strikefear13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Just testing out Rock Lobster and I seem to be getting a crash involving the dshow plugin when I try to capture audio through hdmi on my avermedia hd dvr. Happens when I set it to "output to stream only" as "output to desktop" isn't working for me in this build as an alternative. (EDIT: I'm aware it says obs beta 17 as the folder. Forgot to rename it when I erased the contents and replaced them when beta 18, that's all :P) Here's the crash log:

OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\users\chris\desktop\streaming\obs beta 17\plugins\dshowplugin.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: c0000005
Fault address: 000007FEED7C41B5 (c:\users\chris\desktop\streaming\obs beta 17\plugins\dshowplugin.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.48.018b (rock lobster test build)
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
000000000022E980 000007FEED7C41B5 00000000021A6400 0000000000000000 00000000FFFFFFFF 00000000021A6400 dshowplugin.dll!DeviceSource::LoadFilters+0x11a5
000000000022EB60 000007FEED7C6149 0000000000000010 00000000021A6408 00000000021A6400 0000000000000001 dshowplugin.dll!DeviceSource::UpdateSettings+0x1f9
000000000022EBE0 000007FEED7C2BF7 00000000025323C0 00000000021A6400 00000000025323C0 000000000011F640 dshowplugin.dll!DeviceSource::Init+0x157
000000000022EC20 000007FEED7CC638 0000000000000007 00000000021A6400 000000010000000B 0000000000000000 dshowplugin.dll!CreateDShowSource+0x88
000000000022EC60 000000013FD2173C 000000013FDE9E88 0000000000000000 0000000002537100 000000013FD5FA10 obs.exe!OBS::CreateImageSource+0xfc
000000000022EC90 000007FEEA553C05 0000000002537100 0000000000000002 00000000021D0000 000000000011ED80 obsapi.dll!Scene::InsertImageSource+0xe5
000000000022ED40 000000013FD21B27 0000000000000005 000000000022EEA0 0000000000000111 00000000001B091C obs.exe!OBS::SetScene+0x2f7
000000000022EDA0 000000013FD663AF 0000000000000000 000000000022F030 0000000000000048 0000000000000001 obs.exe!OBS::OBSProc+0x8df
000000000022EF20 000000007715C3C1 000000000084A6A0 000000013FD65AD0 00000000FFFFFED1 00000000001B091C user32.dll!0x7715c3c1
000000000022EFE0 000000007715A6D8 00000000000B0932 0000000000000111 0000000000011391 0000000077157D4D user32.dll!0x7715a6d8
000000000022F070 000000007715A85D 00000000001B091C 0000000000000001 0000000000000000 000000000000000D user32.dll!0x7715a85d
000000000022F0C0 000007FEFC0D39A3 00000000004A2320 0000000000000005 0000000000000001 00003FA52479DB12 comctl32.dll!0x7fefc0d39a3
000000000022F0F0 000007FEFC0D4458 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000200 comctl32.dll!0x7fefc0d4458
000000000022F130 000007FEFC0D3BBB 0000000000000000 0000000000000200 0000000000000001 000007FEFBE3EEAF comctl32.dll!0x7fefc0d3bbb
000000000022F1D0 000007FEFC0BB441 FFFFFFFFE901158D 000000007715A54D 00000000000E00DA 000007FEFBE3133C comctl32.dll!0x7fefc0bb441
000000000022F310 000000007715C3C1 00000000001B091C 000007FEFC0BAE14 0000000000000202 00000000001B091C user32.dll!0x7715c3c1
000000000022F3D0 0000000077156484 0000000000000000 000000000022F560 0000000000000202 0000000000000202 user32.dll!0x77156484
000000000022F420 0000000077156400 000000000022F478 000000000022F488 0000000000000001 0000000000000000 user32.dll!0x77156400
000000000022F460 000000013FD62050 000000000000FF00 0000000000030000 0000000000000202 0000000000000000 obs.exe!OBS::ListboxHook+0x2640
000000000022F6C0 000000007715C3C1 000000000022F988 000000013FD5FA10 000000000084A6A0 00000000008D3200 user32.dll!0x7715c3c1
000000000022F780 000000007715C60A 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013FD5FA10 0000000000000001 user32.dll!0x7715c60a
000000000022F800 0000000077159FAC 00000000003C0453 00000000003C0453 000007FEFC08F450 000000013FE17F80 user32.dll!0x77159fac
000000000022F890 000000013FD3DE99 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!WinMain+0x8a9
000000000022FDC0 000000013FDADBF0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!strstr+0x1ac
000000000022FE70 0000000076E2652D 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x76e2652d
000000000022FEA0 000000007726C521 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x7726c521


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah okay, thanks for the info -- I'm going to check for some bugs in the directshow code.  Though I actually still released it regardless.  I'll hotfix if I find anything suspicious


----------

